# For those interested in the 2017 50th Anniversary Vostok Amphibian



## WorthTheWrist

I reached out to Dmitry at Meranom last night, asking about any special edition 50th Anniversary Vostok Amphibian that may be coming, and he responded thusly:

_I hope special edition may be available in middle of year._

Not exactly definitive, and not as timely as some of us had hoped.

He also didn't spill anything on what's planned, even though I asked.

Just FYI.


----------



## marcunha

I will keep an eye to that , thanks


----------



## messyGarage

That's good news

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Uros TSI

I have emailed Dmitry just the other day and got the same answer. It would be cool to get at least a teaser meanwhile. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## jose-CostaRica

that short sentence is enough to keep us waiting like little kinds...


----------



## mroatman

jose-CostaRica said:


> that short sentence is enough to keep us waiting like little kinds...


No matter how kind you are, German kids are kinder


----------



## mroatman

^German joke


----------



## scouser

Tease.....


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Ooooops... Auto-corrector... Hajajaja


----------



## Arizone

There's similar information on their social media page but a few more tidbits. There will be 500 units among five different variations (100 each?) initially with more depending on distributor demand. Cases have been made, bezels (and crown?) will be made of stainless steel, and 20mm polyurethane straps have been ordered. Unlike the previous two 1967 models that were heavily outsourced to China and limited to 1967 units it seems these new models will be quite homegrown, not numbered limited editions, and not only celebrating the coming anniversary milestone but also celebrating and utilizing their new manufacturing advancements.

I think the most interesting part is that the straps are 20mm, vastly narrowing down the possible choices. They made a big hoopla over the new 470 cases (now 670 and 650) last year, and then the 020 cases that came seemingly out of nowhere, each with 20mm lugs. Speculate away!


----------



## messyGarage

Thank you Arizone

wow, five models... tough decisions at the horizon :-d

I hope that the crystal of choice will be the classic acrylic, for me are perfectly fine and true to the heritage.


----------



## James Haury

Ahhhh,Attila the pun!:roll:


----------



## herdingwetcats

I hope one version is a hand-crank, I really do!


----------



## slls

mroatman said:


> ^German joke


Well, if you know how to pronounce it in both English and Deutch, yes


----------



## Schlumpf

mroatman said:


> No matter how kind you are, German kids are kinder


:-d b-)


----------



## Des2471

Dmitry confirmed again that the 2017 50th Anniversary edition/s will be out in the middle of the year - and he referred to it as Amphibia 1967...


----------



## tokareva

How much will they cost?


----------



## Girolamo

Thanks.

Precisely, 1967 is my year of birth :-!


----------



## Des2471

tokareva said:


> How much will they cost?


I'm sorry, I don't know - but I'm contacting Dmitry about another watch and will ask him - he may not be able to let us know yet, I guess


----------



## tokareva

Des2471 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know - but I'm contacting Dmitry about another watch and will ask him - he may not be able to let us know yet, I guess


Thank you very much!


----------



## Des2471

Des2471 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know - but I'm contacting Dmitry about another watch and will ask him - he may not be able to let us know yet, I guess


Dmitry says the price of the watches won't be known until they are released, but likely to be more than the 40th Anniversary Amphibia


----------



## tokareva

Thank you


----------



## nhn

Anyone have a picture of the 40th Anniversary Amphibia please kindly share.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nitroproof

40th Anniversary Edition sold for $235 on Meranom's site.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> No matter how kind you are, German kids are kinder


I'm afraid I didn't catch that...


----------



## Rimmed762

Kinder means kids in german. Kindergarten comes straight from german language.


----------



## Parnis Lover

they need a more accurate Q.C. than the past model, a decent glass not a shattering one and a metal non plastic ring between the case and the movement. Also if they are going to ask a substantially higher amount than their standard, I hope they will add a nice (less chinese style) presentation box.


----------



## Derek N

With 1967 being my birth year; I am looking in anticipation to this upcoming 50th anniversary 1967 Amphibia!

Does anybody know what it will look like, hope it is different than the 40th edition model. If it is being released mid year, that is not too far away; and it is one of the watches that I have targeted for purchase this year. I will keep my eye on this forum for the next few months for sure. Until then, this 1967 will be worn in rotation as a reminder:


----------



## Yarbles

I hope there's a 090 or 710 model in there. If there several models maybe only a portion have 200 mm lugs.....


----------



## VWatchie

Arizone said:


> There's similar information on their social media page but a* few more tidbits. *


That link seems to be pointing to nothing. Mistake, or am I missing something? Thanks!


----------



## Arizone

24 Hours said:


> That link seems to be pointing to nothing. Mistake, or am I missing something? Thanks!


I forgot, the forum software likes to treat VK links as spam. Grr.


----------



## SAB314

I have a question? This just happened to my Vostok Amphibia 1967 LE watch. It was just laying on a table and the crystal shattered. Any ideas as to why and how to replace the crystal? An odd thing! Anyone know how to obtain a crystal! Thanks


----------



## Stan Lee

Patiently waiting... Mid year soon

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

SAB314 said:


> I have a question? This just happened to my Vostok Amphibia 1967 LE watch. It was just laying on a table and the crystal shattered. Any ideas as to why and how to replace the crystal? An odd thing! Anyone know how to obtain a crystal! Thanks


Unfortunately it's a known problem.

I don't have that watch and can't help you, but would suggest you to open a specific thread (or post a follow-up in the one linked above, maybe) so that other more qualified Comrades could give their opinion.


----------



## serge70

Bring
It
ON


----------



## Seamaster73

It seems to me inconceivable that the 1967 won't be reissued this year.


----------



## Arizone

Seamaster73 said:


> It seems to me inconceivable that the 1967 won't be reissued this year.


It was a (very cool) Chinese watch. Let's put some faith in Vostok's domestic production this year.


----------



## Derek N

Seamaster73 said:


> It seems to me inconceivable that the 1967 won't be reissued this year.


Wait, what?!? Interested minds want to know. I guess no special birthday present when I turn 50.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Derek N said:


> Wait, what?!? Interested minds want to know. I guess no special birthday present when I turn 50.


It's funny how many of us soon-to-be-50-year-olds are in this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## Aeterno

Wish there was more news. Hardly a glimmer on Vostok's VK page.


----------



## Aeterno




----------



## cuthbert

So they already stated to assemble the first batch on January?

And nobody has seen any prototype yet?


----------



## Aeterno

Arizone tried to post the link to the January post before; just decoded the baffled link and posted a screen shot after editing it a bit to include the URL. Yes, I am bit surprised they are not showing anything off and keeping secrets. Expect one day they'll be for sale all of a sudden, they will sell out. May be they will make more but who knows?


----------



## Uros TSI

Did anyone notice New Vostok model with 'new' movement? 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## VWatchie

Uros TSI said:


> Did anyone notice New Vostok model with 'new' movement?
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


I you can provide a link it would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Uros TSI

https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-2441/vostok-watch-2441-260525.html plus white dial SS case and gilded case.

Quite nice model. It really pushes my buttons. If it wasn't for the Slava Vostok diver and 50th anniversary Amphibian I would definitely go for this one.

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## DavidUK

Uros TSI said:


> https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-2441/vostok-watch-2441-260525.html plus white dial SS case and gilded case.
> 
> Quite nice model. It really pushes my buttons. If it wasn't for the Slava Vostok diver and 50th anniversary Amphibian I would definitely go for this one.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


I'm lost for words!!


----------



## cuthbert

Interesting design, very Soviet avant garde...it reminds me the Raket Copernicus.


----------



## Bostok

Hello everybody!

Back on topic, any (inside? ;-) ) news on the hopefully incoming 50th anniversary 2017 Amphibia? 

Timing? Disponibility? Characteristics? Price? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Almost mid-June 2017 and ... where's it at??


----------



## Ticonderoga

WorthTheWrist said:


> Almost mid-June 2017 and ... where's it at??


Its in route from Chistopol to St. Petersburg, then to Domodedovo, and then Izhevsk before turning west...


----------



## Aeterno

This watch, no photos, nothing, top secret... may be it is myth.


----------



## DocScotter

I too am waiting in anticipation and will pre-order one of these as soon as I hear that they're being released.


----------



## Uros TSI

Meranom posted a video and a picture of one 1967. Amphibian on it's instagram page. It features grained dial, bronze case and sapphire crystal. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

It should be this one


----------



## mrwomble

Darn. Bronze. That's me out then.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

It would be SS version also.


----------



## Aeterno

oldfox said:


> It would be SS version also.


Yes, stainless steel case variation is available towards end of year.


----------



## mrwomble

Aeterno said:


> Yes, stainless steel case variation is available towards end of year.


Awesome! That's good to hear, thanks.


----------



## CHARON6789

Still waiting... ... ...


----------



## Aeterno

Waiting too may be for different reason... waiting for shock of how much bronze watch costs.


----------



## Arizone

CHARON6789 said:


> Still waiting... ... ...


End of this week, supposedly.


----------



## Yarbles

No ballpark figure on price yet ?


----------



## Aeterno

Yarbles said:


> No ballpark figure on price yet ?


Nope, nothing. Guess we wait until bronze finally goes on sale at Meranom. It's possible end of this week but next week mentioned as well. On Facebook, someone asked if bracelet can be made of bronze too. Meranom replied about allergies and possibly turning wrist green... at least caseback is stainless steel.

I am guessing $300-400 at least. Who knows, it may be more.


----------



## joecool




----------



## DavidUK

Looks far too large to me.


----------



## haejuk

And pre-orders start tomorrow. I don't dig the bronze, but I might go for the stainless steel version if the dial is glossy or at least not sand-papery.

https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=39_165&product_id=1555

No price yet.

Edit: The price has been added. $385 USD. You can order starting at 7/8 15:00 UTC.


----------



## tokareva

Is the buckle on the brown strap bronze or gold plated? Seems like it would look off if gold plated since it would be shiny forever vs. the watch ageing.Do they make straps with bronze buckles?


----------



## marathonna

haejuk said:


> And pre-orders start tomorrow. I don't dig the bronze, but I might go for the stainless steel version if the dial is glossy or at least not sand-papery.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=39_165&product_id=1555
> 
> No price yet.
> 
> Edit: The price has been added. $385 USD. You can order starting at 7/8 15:00 UTC.


https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## joecool

$385!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek N

At that price, I think I will wait for the stainless steel version to come later; not much of a bronze/gold watch guy. Good luck with those that do get the bronze version!


----------



## Seamaster73

The SS had better be more realistically priced than that, or I'm out.


----------



## MEzz

tokareva said:


> Is the buckle on the brown strap bronze or gold plated? Seems like it would look off if gold plated since it would be shiny forever vs. the watch ageing.Do they make straps with bronze buckles?


The strap does not look unique or special, unlike the 40th aniv 1967 edition, so I think I will promptly change it to something a bit nicer.


----------



## mariomart

Damn, looks like this one is priced out of my domain :-(

As I'm longterm unemployed (6 years) I've been saving up little amounts for quite some time in the hopes to buy one but so far I have only managed nearly $250 o|

C'est la vie


----------



## cuthbert

It's already sold out unfortunately...that is a bad sign for the incoming SS version.

Price...$385 would be more suitable for a version with bracelet, the 2007 1967 costed $300 with bracelet and $189 on rubber, so $385 would be a very close price to the original taking into account inflation.

From the pictures it looks like a quality watch, perhaps the design of the back case is a little anonymous, and IMO a vintage tinted lume might have worked better but overall if the price of the SS is similar I might try to get one, if those funny boys who get these LE Vostoks to resell on ebay in the $1000 ballpark don't get them all.


----------



## mariomart

cuthbert said:


> It's already sold out unfortunately...


Not sold out yet, the website will start accepting pre-orders from 1500UTC on 8th July. It always shows as "Out of Stock" before pre-orders starts.


----------



## Arizone

This is one of the cheapest, if not the cheapest bronze dive watch out there, but the styling just does not do it for me. It would probably be too big anyways. If the stainless steel model is not significantly cheaper without a bracelet I will be very surprised.


----------



## DavidUK

Arizone said:


> This is one of the cheapest, if not the cheapest bronze dive watch out there, but the styling just does not do it for me. It would probably be too big anyways. If the stainless steel model is not significantly cheaper without a bracelet I will be very surprised.


I would presume the SS model will also be too big.


----------



## Arizone

DavidUK said:


> I would presume the SS model will also be too big.


Not saying I'm interested, but for anyone else.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

At this price, I'm out too.


----------



## Milehigh981

I'm torn on this one. I really like the watch but was expecting less than $385 price wise. Ocean one bronze isn't much more $$


----------



## Aeterno

Sale opened, this batch has 22 available, dropped to 14 left after 5 minutes.

Edit: 7 minutes in all 22 gone!


----------



## mariomart

All gone in 7 minutes. So, who got one?


----------



## Aeterno

Not me, don't fancy bronze watches.


----------



## Rudakovski

Tried to order one but i couldn't, every time i got to the checkout it said it was out of stock. Pretty stupid that you have to select a number of the watch. Just makes it harder to order it as there are multiple people trying to order the exact same one. Oh well, saves me 370$ at least.


----------



## DocScotter

I tried but got locked out eventually. Website was funky.


----------



## MEzz

Terrible process, had one in my cart 4 times, then the number would sellout. Now they are going to ebay with some ridiculous markup, on already overpriced watch. Very annoying.


----------



## DocScotter

Yeah, I had one in my cart but the checkout process kept freezing and said sold out. Seriously, I added one to my cart within seconds of it going live. I don't understand what happened.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> All gone in 7 minutes. So, who got one?


I almost hate to say it ,but I did.Like you I really can't afford one,so will have to sell an item or two to justify the expense.I really didn't care much for the way this watch looked at first but it did grow on me,and really like the idea it will become very vintage looking. For a little more than double what I paid for my Neptune I think it's a reasonable deal.Probably the only opertunity I will ever have to buy a bronze watch, and wanted it to be Russian. Not sure if I did the right thing or not.


----------



## MEzz

tokareva said:


> I almost hate to say it ,but I did.Like you I really can't afford one,so will have to sell an item or two to justify the expense.I really didn't care much for the way this watch looked at first but it did grow on me,and really like the idea it will become very vintage looking. For a little more than double what I paid for my Neptune I think it's a reasonable deal.Probably the only opertunity I will ever have to buy a bronze watch, and wanted it to be Russian. Not Sure If Idid the right thing or not.


You won't have any difficulty I think of reselling if you don't like it. Dibbs?


----------



## tokareva

MEzz said:


> You won't have any difficulty I think of reselling if you don't like it. Dibbs?


That thought also occurred to me since its limited and quite a few seemed very interested.I think I will like it however,it was really that last teaser video that comrade joecool put up that really made me go for it I think.I liked the way you could see the gold hands under water, even though I'm not a fan of gold watches, I seem to recall reading that they made the hands gold in the past for low light conditions,seems to work well.


----------



## tokareva

They still have some for pre order,hurry!


----------



## MEzz

tokareva said:


> They still have some for pre order,hurry!


I think I got one. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## joecool

Still some op for pre order as of now!


----------



## DocScotter

Yeah, I'm trying but the website sucks. Caught in an endless loop.


----------



## Milehigh981

Snagged one. What the hell, you only live once right? Wouldn't let me pick a number though


----------



## Rudakovski

Got one, random number. We will see what turns up. Definitely switching strap on it.


----------



## DocScotter

After an hour of frustration it looks like I have one on the way too!


----------



## JDCfour

Milehigh981 said:


> Snagged one. What the hell, you only live once right? Wouldn't let me pick a number though


Your "you only live once right?" Statement pushed me over the edge. Order placed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

If you're like me then I'm guessing that some of y'all may be interested in ordering these books as well:


----------



## pebe

I got one on pre-order. Will definitely post up here if its not going to be a keeper. I should have never sold my SS 1967 few years back.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P

Happy to say that I got one , hope it arrives.


----------



## Ketchup time

Argh....what do I do????? Would rather wait for the SS, but what if I don't get one!


----------



## JDCfour

Ketchup time said:


> Argh....what do I do????? Would rather wait for the SS, but what if I don't get one!


You should buy it. Problem solved 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

I ended up passing on it. Now feeling some non buyers regret!



JDCfour said:


> You should buy it. Problem solved
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

Just curious, how much total 50th 1967 Amphibias are going to be produced? Is it 200 bronze and 200 stainless steel? Or 200 total for both variations? I think I saw on one of the photos of there was a serial # of xxx/200.


----------



## tokareva

Derek N said:


> Just curious, how much total 50th 1967 Amphibias are going to be produced? Is it 200 bronze and 200 stainless steel? Or 200 total for both variations? I think I saw on one of the photos of there was a serial # of xxx/200.


Yes Derek,they do have picture xxx/200 on bronze case back,you have to zoom in to see it.


----------



## dutchassasin

Just a heads up not all 200 bronze pieces are sold yet. Meranom had 22 ready in stock and could take 90 pre-orders. So that leaves 88 pieces that will be sold at a later date.


----------



## joecool

Still some for sale  as of now!
.....and like a crisp packet in the wind they are gone.....


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Still some for sale  as of now!


Yay 

Decided to bite the bullet and not eat for a week, I just snagged one for myself.

The most expensive watch I've ever bought.


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> Yay
> 
> Decided to bite the bullet and not eat for a week, I just snagged one for myself.
> 
> The most expensive watch I've ever bought.


Welcome to the Doc Savage diving club mate!


----------



## dutchassasin

mariomart said:


> Yay
> 
> Decided to bite the bullet and not eat for a week, I just snagged one for myself.
> 
> The most expensive watch I've ever bought.


Nothing a few packets of indomie cant solve


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Yay
> 
> Decided to bite the bullet and not eat for a week, I just snagged one for myself.
> 
> The most expensive watch I've ever bought.


Glad you got one Mario,I think you made a good choice.It is expensive,but you get a lot when you consider all the features on this one,the glass,sandwich dial and bronze case all add to the expense.I'm surprised that I ended up liking it so much,my stainless models are looking a little boring to me now.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Glad you got one Mario,I think you made a good choice.It is expensive,but you get a lot when you consider all the features on this one,the glass,sandwich dial and bronze case all add to the expense.I'm surprised that I needed up liking it so much,my stainless models are looking a little boring to me now.


Thanks 

I was really kicking myself after I sat there watching the first 22 watches fade away to zero after 7 minutes on the launch day. It really is a once in a lifetime opportunity to purchase such a unique piece that not only celebrates 50 years of the Amphibia, but also 75 years of Vostok at Chistopol. And with only 200 pieces being released it makes it super exclusive.

The funny things is I had actually been frequenting Meranom.com pretty much half hourly for the past 2 weeks in anticipation of the release, as Dmitry had been so cryptic in releasing any information of a firm launch date. I actually lost sleep and had weeks of broken sleep up until he eventually released a firm release date and time. But then he released the price and that was pretty much a kick in the teeth as I was expecting a sub $300 pricing. What made things worse is that the exchange rate for US dollars to Aussie dollars meant that I ended up paying AUD$540.00 !!!

Anyhow, the deed is done, and I can cover the extra expense by selling off a few of my less liked watches. In fact just tonight I scraped up nearly AUD$200 from Ebay sales  so I'm well on my way


----------



## joecool

Man you can't be any worse than the £ v $ exchange rate,I initially tried to buy in roubles within the first 7 minute window(better exchange rate)but that didn't pan out too well in all the confusion,so I changed back to dollars and as luck would have it....snagged one


----------



## cuthbert

To be honest, this story of the limited edition is becoming annoying, couldn't they produce 1967 watches like the previous one? Why to fight to get a watch?

For the price, should we expect $500 for the SS steel with bracelet? At this point they have proven they can sell as many 1967s in a matter of minutes for the prices they want.


----------



## mariomart

I also didn't recall seeing the "Coupon Code" field being available so I could use the old WUS2015 code for a 5% discount, but I was in a rush to secure my "precious"


----------



## taike

mariomart said:


> I also didn't recall seeing the "Coupon Code" field being available so I could use the old WUS2015 code for a 5% discount, but I was in a rush to secure my "precious"
> 
> View attachment 12337199


I had to back out to cart and add the code, as the preorder button sent me direct to checkout


----------



## tokareva

The same thing happened to me but I was afraid to try and go back in the system and potentially lose my spot,so I just pushed ahead until it confirmed purchase.No sense in playing around for 5% and risk not getting one.


mariomart said:


> I also didn't recall seeing the "Coupon Code" field being available so I could use the old WUS2015 code for a 5% discount, but I was in a rush to secure my "precious"
> The same thing happened to me,but I was afraid to try and go back in the system and lose my spot,so I just pushed ahead until it confirmed purchase, no sense in playing around for 5% and potentially not ending up with one.
> 
> View attachment 12337199


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> To be honest, this story of the limited edition is becoming annoying, couldn't they produce 1967 watches like the previous one? Why to fight to get a watch?
> 
> For the price, should we expect $500 for the SS steel with bracelet? At this point they have proven they can sell as many 1967s in a matter of minutes for the prices they want.


You know more about it than I do ,but I read that bronze adds $100 to cost of watch, so I think SS version with bracelet will not exceed price of bronze version.I hope they make enough stainless models for everybody who wants one,and wish they would do the same with the bronze model also ,but it is what it is.


----------



## joecool

Well I had some points from previous purchases and got $3 off ....every little helps 
Anyways life is a buyers market....if you dont wanna buy...dont buy...but someone else might!
I still think the "Doc Savage 1967" is good value....bronze case,sapphire crystal,limited edition....go figure.


----------



## DocScotter

joecool said:


> Well I had some points from previous purchases and got $3 off ....every little helps
> Anyways life is a buyers market....if you dont wanna buy...dont buy...but someone else might!
> I still think the "Doc Savage 1967" is good value....bronze case,sapphire crystal,limited edition....go figure.


Interesting. I got three dollars off as well and didn't know why. Later, I got an e-mail from Meranom that I now have a $10.00 credit on future purchases. Incidentally, I've never heard of Doc Savage until today. It looks like I've got some catching up to do...


----------



## joecool

DocScotter said:


> Interesting. I got three dollars off as well and didn't know why. Later, I got an e-mail from Meranom that I now have a $10.00 credit on future purchases. Incidentally, I've never heard of Doc Savage until today. It looks like I've got some catching up to do...


Man of Bronze mate,Man of Bronze......


----------



## DocScotter

joecool said:


> Welcome to the Doc Savage diving club mate!
> View attachment 12336741


So, it looks like Doc Savage and his "Fabulous Five" were probably the basis for Buckaroo Banzai and his "Hong Kong Cavaliers." I guess there really is nothing new under the sun.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doc_Savage
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Buckaroo_Banzai_Across_the_8th_Dimension


----------



## DocScotter

Y'all,

The reality that I have one of these heading my way is just starting to sink in and now I'm dizzy with the typical "in-coming" thoughts that most of us have when anticipating a new "precious." (Please place crazed irrationally obsessed Smeagol emoticon here.)

I've previously had mixed feelings about Bronze watches for awhile and this will be my first. There clearly is something romantic about the ability of bronze to develop a patina much more quickly than Stainless Steel. I like the idea of watching it naturally change as I do with age. But I generally wear the sch!# out of my watches so it will be interesting to see how this develops compared to my Stainless Steel watches.

Since I go through leather straps like buttah, I'm inclined to immediately replace the original with some after market ones. I like the idea of using the original Vostok tang and buckle so that it can patina accordingly. I know that the strap is 22 mm at the lugs but does anyone know the distance at the buckle?

And, does anyone have any ideas for a bronze deployant clasp that would work? I'm guessing that Meranom doesn't offer one, correct?


----------



## Aeterno

Ah, well. Wish SS was same time.


----------



## joecool

My cunning plan is to utilise the original 1967 rubber strap and add an aftermarket brass Pam stylee buckle...I'll see how that goes


----------



## taike

DocScotter said:


> ...
> 
> And, does anyone have any ideas for a bronze deployant clasp that would work? I'm guessing that Meranom doesn't offer one, correct?


Never seen a bronze deployant. My understanding is that the material is too weak to make the small bits.


----------



## DocScotter

taike said:


> Never seen a bronze deployant. My understanding is that the material is too weak to make the small bits.


Huh, I was under the impression that bronze deployant clasps were offered by other brands that make bronze watches but perhaps that's just wishful thinking on my part. Anyhoo, I like joecool's idea and may look for a Navy blue silicone strap that, hopefully, smells like Boo Berry Cereal, if that isn't too much to ask...


----------



## taike

Steinhart has faux bronze deployant that is actually pvd


----------



## Ketchup time

Congrats to all those that were able to acquire this unique and exclusive amphibian. I like that they chose to do something different and offer a bronze diver to mark this occasion. However, I'm a little shocked they didn't put together an equally special display box and commemorative package being that this is the 50th anniversary of the amphibian and 75th Vostok anniversary. Oh well, hopefully I will be able to get my hands on the SS.


----------



## mariomart

Ketchup time said:


> Congrats to all those that were able to acquire this unique and exclusive amphibian. I like that they chose to do something different and offer a bronze diver to mark this occasion. However, I'm a little shocked they didn't put together an equally special display box and commemorative package being that this is the 50th anniversary of the amphibian and 75th Vostok anniversary. Oh well, hopefully I will be able to get my hands on the SS.


I'm in total agreeance that the display box is quite a let down, perhaps it was done to help keep the price in check.

Now some enterprising individual needs to step up to the plate and put together a 1967 diving themed presentation case for our "precious"


----------



## taike

Watch is for wrist, not display box. 

Box is for closet or garage.


----------



## Ketchup time

taike said:


> Watch is for wrist, not display box.
> 
> Box is for closet or garage.


Unfortunately I own more then one watch and since I prefer to wear only one watch at a time, I require box/display case to store the time pieces not in use.


----------



## tokareva

I'm sure the box is factored into the price so I would rather have more watch at lower price than fancy box.Having said that it does seem like a pillow would have been nice for more protection during shipping,I believe that box has no foam on the bottom ,just on the sides and a thin piece that goes under the lid.The long thin box looks OK and is also easier to store, and you don't have to worry about fastening the watch around a pillow every time you put it in the the box.


----------



## taike

Meranom uses plenty of saran wrap for shipping. No pillow needed.


----------



## Derek N

The 40th 1967 box isn't all that special; at least in comparison to the other watch boxes from the many other brands sitting in the closet. But yeah, I would rather have a smaller watch box so that it is easier to store and takes up less space. 

Congratulations to all of you who were able to pick up the bronze version, I am looking forward to seeing some up close and detailed picts once you guys/gals receive them. It will help make up my decision on whether the stainless version is worth it.


----------



## Arizone

Photoshopped for your pleasure.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Arizone said:


> Photoshopped for your pleasure.


That I'd buy.


----------



## DocScotter

Considering the plastic box that my "Scuba Dude" in 420 case came in, I would opine that Vostok isn't necessarily known for their display boxes. Still, I have a display shelf dedicated to some watch boxes and the 50th Anniversary box looks like it might fit nicely.

I admit to really liking the Doc Savage iimage that joecool posted and the "man of bronze" label.









Someone should photoshop this one up a bit with the Vostok logo, some Cyrillic text, and perhaps the 1967 on Doc Savage's wrist. I could envision the image being printed onto leather or oiled canvas to make a nice travel roll or travel watch box.


----------



## haejuk

Looking at Arizone's photoshopped image, I guess I would consider the stainless steel version even with the same dial. And I was hoping I could manage to resist spending that much on another watch.


----------



## tokareva

I counted a total of 9 people who say they got one, however it seems a little hard to believe there are only nine members from the entire forum that ended up with one though.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> I counted a total of 9 people who say they got one, however it seems a little hard to believe there are only nine members from the entire forum that ended up with one though.


Don't forget that active forum goers are normally the vocal minority. There is a whole heap of silent majority Vostok owner/collectors out there that don't do the forum thing. or at best only read the threads and don't submit any content.

Also once you realise that there are quite a few non-English speaking forums with quite large memberships who were also in the running to secure an Anniversary special then our lowly 9 makes more sense, although I'm sure the actual number is probably closer to double that.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Don't forget that active forum goers are normally the vocal minority. There is a whole heap of silent majority Vostok owner/collectors out there that don't do the forum thing. or at best only read the threads and don't submit any content.
> 
> Also once you realise that there are quite a few non-English speaking forums with quite large memberships who were also in the running to secure an Anniversary special then our lowly 9 makes more sense, although I'm sure the actual number is probably closer to double that.


Good points Mario,maybe in future WRUW posts we will see who got them.And our number was actually 10, I forgot to include Taike,sorry.


----------



## joecool

The silence is broken with long awaited news(well a couple of days anyway)...........







A decision has been made.....







The Doc is on his way! .......hopefully he is gonna get a faster plane!
........MERANOM....STATUS......SHIPPED.......Wooo hooo!


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> ........MERANOM....STATUS......SHIPPED.......Wooo hooo!


Congrats Joe,

Another step closer :-!

Were you amongst the first 22 to order, or were you in the "Random Number" group?


----------



## joecool

Random......at one point I had 066 in my basket then it disappeared,then 014 ......that dissapeared also when I was going through Paypal verification process then I managed to pay for a pre order one so who knows what number I've got now?....cause I ain't got a scooby


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Random......at one point I had 066 in my basket then it disappeared,then 014 ......that dissapeared also when I was going through Paypal verification process then I managed to pay for a pre order one so who knows what number I've got now?....cause I ain't got a scooby


Here's hoping you get a 69 |>


----------



## tokareva

Anybody else got one that has shipped?I was checking yesterday and on the invoice page it had mine listed as processing, but with a note that said due to tecnical problems the same number were sold to several buyers,and that watch will be sent to the first paid order,and they can send me a random number.It doesn't bother me because I didn't care what number it was to begin with.I am a little concerned that it may slow mine down somehow however.They also sent me an e-mail that said to reply if I have any questions,maybe I should reply and tell them to send whatever number they want to,but it still says processing so I guess I'm OK.


----------



## meranom

We will send i hope all preordered watches on this week


----------



## kakefe

After I failed during the catastrophic order process for numbered ones I managed to make my preorder.. Good to hear from Dima that all will be shipped this week meaning that mine will arrive next week in Moscow


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## DocScotter

joecool said:


> ........MERANOM....STATUS......SHIPPED.......Wooo hooo!


I got the message as well. Wahoo!


----------



## pebe

Mine shipped

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Mine shipped too. Happened much quicker than I expected 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981

Mine shipped as well! woo hoo!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Congratulations guys!.

Really looking forward for those first impressions!

Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Whoever gets it first please post pictures, in particular of the crystal as in many pictures it looks flat.


----------



## Aeterno

cuthbert said:


> Whoever gets it first please post pictures, in particular of the crystal as in many pictures it looks flat.


I would be interested in that too. From watching the video where the watch is immersed under the sea, it does seem a flat lens. Specifications say it has anti-reflective coating on the sapphire crystal. With flat lens there is less distortion and video shows that, even at the angle from the camera mounted on the wrist. The water magnifies the camera picture, if there was a dome it would magnify the distortion but it is like a zoom-in of dial. Flat lens does mean more reflection and we see that under water it's like a mirror in despite of the anti-reflective coating. Aesthetically, slightly curved or domed lens looks better.


----------



## mariomart

Shipped


----------



## joecool

I for one am quite happy if the 1967 has a flat chrystal,especially if it is sapphire.
As it looks to be slightly lower in profile than the surrounding bezel....therefore protected from dings and knocks.
I have had quite a few other diving watches...some with domed hardex/sapphire chrystals and others flat,with and without anti reflect coating.
And to be honest,underwater they can all show distorted dials or mirrorlike in appearance...depending on the viewing angle and how close to the water surface they are
Also maybe the dome shape of the sapphire on the original 1967 reissue was part of the high failure rate issue?
Here is a pic of my Ekranoplan with mega depth distortion but no mirroring (by the way I quite like this type of distortion)


----------



## tokareva

I still like the look of original 1967 reissue, but like the new one better,to me it looks more like a no nonsense workhorse.


----------



## JDCfour

tokareva said:


> I still like the look of original 1967 reissue, but like the new one better,to me it looks more like a no nonsense workhorse.


I agree. This one looks like a tool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Mine has now shipped


----------



## Yarbles

I keep missing the releases because they are released at 3am local time !


----------



## JonS1967

Looks interesting, gentleman. I'm looking forward to seeing some photos when they arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghemml

I got mine shipped out last week, now playing the Russian roulette with Russia Postal services. Lol


----------



## joecool

All I need now is for Doc Savage to turn up


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> All I need now is for Doc Savage to turn up


Hey joe 

May I ask where you picked up the band and clasp?

Cheers


----------



## joecool

The band was bought from Meranom a couple of years ago (to give me a change of band on an 090 case SE amphibia)
The clasp I just bought on ebay (no. 162003957133 )


----------



## joecool

Or I may go with one of the other bands I have aquired for this re issue


----------



## tokareva

Mine has left the local distribution center in Moscow,but I checked past tracking history from other watches and never saw them in Moscow before.Is it possible these watches are taking a different route than others for some reason?I may be completely wrong about it,but maybe Meranom added more postage to these because they are more expensive than normal,is that possible?


----------



## krishnapur

Here you go guys, a little review at my blog - https://krishnasrussianwatches.wordpress.com/2017/07/19/vostok-amphiba-1967-196500/


----------



## tokareva

That's an excellent review,how do you like the shape of the crystal compared to the regular Amphibia?


----------



## krishnapur

Thanks. Perhaps a domed crystal might have been nice, but the flat crystal is fine. Tricky to take photographs through though.


----------



## pebe

I'm excited for mine now. I have a broze mesh ready to go for it! Thanks for the review 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

pebe said:


> I'm excited for mine now. I have a broze mesh ready to go for it! Thanks for the review
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Where did you source the bronze mesh from comrade?


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> Mine has left the local distribution center in Moscow,but I checked past tracking history from other watches and never saw them in Moscow before.Is it possible these watches are taking a different route than others for some reason?I may be completely wrong about it,but maybe Meranom added more postage to these because they are more expensive than normal,is that possible?


Mine is possibly on a transport plane in Latvia at the moment
Tracking shows Christopol.......St Petersburg......Latvia.......?


----------



## pebe

joecool said:


> Where did you source the bronze mesh from comrade?


I bought it off a member here a long time ago. What he did was take a SS mesh and burn it with a torch until it became a bronze color. It looks really nice but of course not real bronze. I will post pics of it once I get the watch in hand.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

pebe said:


> I bought it off a member here a long time ago. What he did was take a SS mesh and burn it with a torch until it became a bronze color. It looks really nice but of course not real bronze. I will post pics of it once I get the watch in hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yea, I've heard of the process..,you can use either a blowtorch or a gas cooker ring to achieve the bronze effect.....might try it myself


----------



## tokareva

Hold on a minute guys,I'm a little confused,one of the reasons I wasn't so impressed with the watch originally was because I felt like the stainless back clashed with the case.Then after I learned it was done intentionally to prevent bronze from contacting the skin I saw the design completely differently ,as a utilitarian feature not a cosmetic issue. How can you wear a bronze bracelet if the case is irritating to skin?

Edit: Never mind ,I must have missed the follow up post that answered my question,sorry.


----------



## joecool

I know Steinhart does a bronze deployment clasp,but it has stainless hardware where it contacts the skin,I would assume any bronze band (if one could be found)would have to have the same construction


----------



## taike

joecool said:


> I know Steinhart does a bronze deployment clasp,but it has stainless hardware where it contacts the skin,I would assume any bronze band (if one could be found)would have to have the same construction


The entire steinhart deployant is pvd bronze color over SS. Does not develop patina.


----------



## joecool

How about getting this guy to supply a unique buckle for all the guys who have bought the bronze 1967https://marinestraps.wordpress.com/new-models/


----------



## cuthbert

krishnapur said:


> Here you go guys, a little review at my blog - https://krishnasrussianwatches.wordpress.com/2017/07/19/vostok-amphiba-1967-196500/


Thank you for the review, the flat crystal is a disappointment for me but perhaps I will find out a domed one that might fit.

The rest of the watch looks good, I am looking forward to see the SS version.


----------



## kakefe

Comrades
i got my 1967 today. In general I like it a lot.. i agree about the domed crystal but maybe after crystal problems with the old one meranom do not want to risk it...here are some quick photos 









































instagram @watchcolony


----------



## tokareva

kakefe said:


> Comrades
> i got my 1967 today. In general I like it a lot.. i agree about the domed crystal but maybe after crystal problems with the old one meranom do not want to risk it...here are some quick photos


Beautiful watch,and those photos are fantastic!The crystal looks fine to me and I think the lack of distortion will be nice.


----------



## MEzz

great idea, I would be interested in a group buy



joecool said:


> How about getting this guy to supply a unique buckle for all the guys who have bought the bronze 1967https://marinestraps.wordpress.com/new-models/


----------



## tokareva

Does else anybody have a watch that has already left Russia,or that seems to be taking an unusual route?Mine has been released to RF customs in Sharapovo.I have never seen Sharapovo listed as a stopping point before,are these taking a different route?

Edit: Never mind ,apparently I was wrong about Sharapovo not being listed on previous tracking searches.For some reason I thought everything left Russia through St.Petersburg, and most of the watches I've ordered in the past have left the country from there.


----------



## Derek N

kakefe said:


> Comrades
> i got my 1967 today. In general I like it a lot.. i agree about the domed crystal but maybe after crystal problems with the old one meranom do not want to risk it...here are some quick photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Just curious, is Bostok using the exact same case as the 40th 1967 reissue? From a comparison of the two cases, it looks like the crown and bezel markings and pip are slightly different.


----------



## AlexAllen

kakefe said:


> Comrades
> i got my 1967 today.


Both great watches, but, if I'm being honest, I prefer the watch on the left.


----------



## JDCfour

Derek N said:


> Just curious, is Bostok using the exact same case as the 40th 1967 reissue? From a comparison of the two cases, it looks like the crown and bezel markings and pip are slightly different.


I do believe the case is the same....in terms of style and dimensions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

Anyone has any info on the SS version release date? details? will it be offered with a similar bracelet as the previous 1967 reissue? so many questions ....


----------



## pebe

Mine just hit US customs. Few more days hopefully 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna

MEzz said:


> Anyone has any info on the SS version release date? details? will it be offered with a similar bracelet as the previous 1967 reissue? so many questions ....


+1


----------



## Aeterno

SS towards end of year all that was said so far.


----------



## galliano




----------



## JDCfour

^^^
Awesome!! Your strap change looks superb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

What serial did you get comrade galliano?


----------



## galliano

087/200


----------



## Zyklon

quite a stunning watch! They seen to got everything right with this watch, the dial is really beautiful and looks high quality

Congratulations to all who bought it!


----------



## joecool

Some more pics


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Some more pics
> View attachment 12373311
> View attachment 12373313
> View attachment 12373315
> View attachment 12373317


Great job comrade joecool!It is a beautiful watch, you may have the best dial pics yet.It really shows the brown color.Thank you!


----------



## joecool

Most of the time the dial looks a soft black colour (if that makes any sense) comrade tokareva
And I think this is due to the slightly blueing effect of the anti reflection coating of the crystal has
The dial of this watch has some surprising effects in direct sunlight......one I just noticed half an hour ago is a ruby red glint from the pinion area of the hands,I just love little surprising effects like this on a watch!


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Most of the time the dial looks a soft black colour (if that makes any sense) comrade tokareva
> And I think this is due to the slightly blueing effect of the anti reflection coating of the crystal has
> The dial of this watch has some surprising effects in direct sunlight......one I just noticed half an hour ago is a ruby red glint from the pinion area of the hands,I just love little surprising effects like this on a watch!


I'd be interested to see if there has been any attempt to decorate the movement in any way. I know there is no display back, hence no reason to add any extra value to the movement, however it would be a pleasant surprise to discover if they did sneak in some sort of hidden gift


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Most of the time the dial looks a soft black colour (if that makes any sense) comrade tokareva
> And I think this is due to the slightly blueing effect of the anti reflection coating of the crystal has
> The dial of this watch has some surprising effects in direct sunlight......one I just noticed half an hour ago is a ruby red glint from the pinion area of the hands,I just love little surprising effects like this on a watch!


It sounds like a Saturn that I used to own,it looked black most of the time but in certain light you could see it was actually dark brown with gold metallic, it was a very sophisticated color for an unsophisticated vehicle,but very beautiful. I wasn't interested in the watch until I read the description from Meranom saying the dial was brown.If it looks soft black that's OK,as long as it's really brown.


----------



## JDCfour

tokareva said:


> It sounds like a Saturn that I used to own,it looked black most of the time but in certain light you could see it was actually dark brown with gold metallic, it was a very sophisticated color for an unsophisticated vehicle,but very beautiful. I wasn't interested in the watch until I read the description from Meranom saying the dial was brown.If it looks soft black that's OK,as long as it's really brown.


My strap of choice is gonna be a dark chocolate Isofrane!! Whoop Whoop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe

#54 just arrived. Very impressed with it.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> It sounds like a Saturn that I used to own,it looked black most of the time but in certain light you could see it was actually dark brown with gold metallic, it was a very sophisticated color for an unsophisticated vehicle,but very beautiful. I wasn't interested in the watch until I read the description from Meranom saying the dial was brown.If it looks soft black that's OK,as long as it's really brown.


No worries there mate,dial is definitely dark tobacco brown...awesome choice for a bronze watch In my not so humble opinion !


----------



## galliano




----------



## Milehigh981

Great pics!! love how chocolate the dial looks; can't really tell that from the Meranom pics. Mine is in NY, hope to have it by next week!


----------



## JDCfour

galliano said:


>


Super pics Galliano. Waiting for mine is no fun, but these pics say it's gonna be worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

24 of 200 showed up today. Love at first sight


----------



## joecool

One thing I have forgotten to mention is the fact that the human sense of smell can notice the scent of bronze,brass and copper very easily(which I have noticed of the metal within this watch).
I can also add in certain manufacturing environmens it is very easy to notice the the scent of steel aluminium and other metals when machining,drilling cutting or polishing (sorry but just a random piece of info)


----------



## taike

joecool said:


> One thing I have forgotten to mention is the fact that the human sense of smell can notice the scent of bronze,brass and copper very easily(which I have noticed of the metal within this watch).
> I can also add in certain manufacturing environmens it is very easy to notice the the scent of steel aluminium and other metals when machining,drilling cutting or polishing (sorry but just a random piece of info)


Can you sniff out if the included buckle is solid bronze?


----------



## MEzz

number 68/200 arrived today, woohoo, very nice piece. 








Obligatory siblings pic








maybe go to work wearing these tomorrow?


----------



## joecool

taike said:


> Can you sniff out if the included buckle is solid bronze?


Yep,sure is mate! 
Edit :.......wait...inconclusive may or may not be! Conflicting olfactory indications
Conlusive proof may have to wait a bit.....I have had a couple of beers today...so determination of said objective will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## joecool

Maybe not have to wait,looks to be plated steel goin by my supersenses......but then again I could be wrong....I hope I am


----------



## taike

No reaction to brass black, so plated it is


----------



## taike

mariomart said:


> I'd be interested to see if there has been any attempt to decorate the movement in any way. I know there is no display back, hence no reason to add any extra value to the movement, however it would be a pleasant surprise to discover if they did sneak in some sort of hidden gift


----------



## tokareva

According to the description each movement passes double assembly and testing controls.


----------



## taike

JDCfour said:


> My strap of choice is gonna be a dark chocolate Isofrane!! Whoop Whoop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went to steal your idea, then realized I have a black pre-v buckle and original SS tang on mine. No clue what I did with original buckle, but don't think it would look right with bronze. What buckle are you going to use?


----------



## JDCfour

taike said:


> Went to steal your idea, then realized I have a black pre-v buckle and original SS tang on mine. No clue what I did with original buckle, but don't think it would look right with bronze. What buckle are you going to use?


I'm gonna try to heat treat, with a torch, the SS buckle and hopefully make it look Bronze while I try and find a Bronze Isofrane buckle. I had one in the past and sold it like an idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudakovski

tokareva said:


> According to the description each movement passes double assembly and testing controls.


Don't know if i believe this, if it is true then only the movement was checked. Just got my watch 18/200 and it looked excellent until i started setting the time. The hands are completely misaligned (they are fitted properly so they haven't fallen off), not even by a little but by over 30 minutes. There is no way anyone checked the watch after the movement was inserted to the case because this is even unacceptable on a regular Amphibia and komandirskie let alone a almost 400 USD watch.

Don't know if i dare to fix it myself because i only have cheap tools which could possibly damage the hands. But i really don't want to send it all the way back either. Quite the Disappointment for an otherwise good watch.


----------



## tokareva

^^
Sorry to hear that,that is disappointing, but I'm sure you can get it resolved and hopefully really enjoy the watch.


----------



## joecool

Rudakovski said:


> Don't know if i believe this, if it is true then only the movement was checked. Just got my watch 18/200 and it looked excellent until i started setting the time. The hands are completely misaligned (they are fitted properly so they haven't fallen off), not even by a little but by over 30 minutes. There is no way anyone checked the watch after the movement was inserted to the case because this is even unacceptable on a regular Amphibia and komandirskie let alone a almost 400 USD watch.
> 
> Don't know if i dare to fix it myself because i only have cheap tools which could possibly damage the hands. But i really don't want to send it all the way back either. Quite the Disappointment for an otherwise good watch.
> 
> View attachment 12376373


Pretty bad lapse in quality control,this kind of problem shouldn't happen with such a low number of units produced.
Im sure Meranom will make it right.....but it's a pain in the butt for sure comrade


----------



## galliano

Do you have trouble to installing other straps like isofrane, nato, zulu? The holes of the lugs are very close to the case.


----------



## joecool

galliano said:


> Do you have trouble to installing other straps like isofrane, nato, zulu? The holes of the lugs are very close to the case.


I managed to fit the original 1967 rubber strap,but the angle it sat against the case made it all but useless I tried to fit the one second closer amphibia band but without success.....will have another bash at it when I can be bothered.....where there is a will there is a way! 
I do agree there is not a lot of room though


----------



## Ptolomeo74

My two 1967s just arrived!


----------



## Bostok

Rudakovski said:


> Don't know if i believe this, if it is true then only the movement was checked. Just got my watch 18/200 and it looked excellent until i started setting the time. The hands are completely misaligned (they are fitted properly so they haven't fallen off), not even by a little but by over 30 minutes. There is no way anyone checked the watch after the movement was inserted to the case because this is even unacceptable on a regular Amphibia and komandirskie let alone a almost 400 USD watch.
> 
> Don't know if i dare to fix it myself because i only have cheap tools which could possibly damage the hands. But i really don't want to send it all the way back either. Quite the Disappointment for an otherwise good watch.
> 
> View attachment 12376373


Sorry for you and very, very disappointing... 




Ptolomeo74 said:


> My two 1967s just arrived!





Ptolomeo74 said:


>




Congratulations, you really liked this model ;-) What numbers did you get and were they consecutive?


----------



## joecool

Well nothing succedes like success ...after a bit of fine emery paper rubber butchery the 1st gen 1967 rubber strap has been attached to Doc Savage "comfortably"!


----------



## Rudakovski

Meranom offered to fix the watch and pay for the shipping which is great, but as i don't feel like waiting a month i opened it up myself and fixed it, now its almost perfect. I also noticed the gasket is way smaller than the normal ones.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Bostok said:


> Sorry for you and very, very disappointing...
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you really liked this model ;-) What numbers did you get and were they consecutive?


Hi,

26 and 42

I bougth the second one just for parts if I need to replace or repair something in the future


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Now in a brown Eulit


----------



## tokareva

Rudakovski said:


> Meranom offered to fix the watch and pay for the shipping which is great, but as i don't feel like waiting a month i opened it up myself and fixed it, now its almost perfect. I also noticed the gasket is way smaller than the normal ones.


Glad you got it fixed,I don't blame you for not wanting to send it back.Why is the gasket smaller?


----------



## Rudakovski

tokareva said:


> Glad you got it fixed,I don't blame you for not wanting to send it back.Why is the gasket smaller?


i think because the case is different, it also had a metal movement holder that was secured to the case by 3 screws.


----------



## Milehigh981

#92 arrived today! First bronze watch, looking forward to getting some patina on this beauty. I can see now why a chocolate strap would look great on it.


----------



## DocScotter

Number 17/200 arrived today!







It's big, bold, and so ugly it's beautiful. Wearing it makes me feel like Buckaroo Banzai! ...or Doc Savage...


----------



## JonS1967

galliano said:


> Do you have trouble to installing other straps like isofrane, nato, zulu? The holes of the lugs are very close to the case.


For what it's worth, I had issues with shark mesh on my original stainless 1967 but I'm not sure if the lugs are same as the new version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

DocScotter said:


> Number 17/200 arrived today!
> View attachment 12380011
> 
> It's big, bold, and so ugly it's beautiful. Wearing it makes me feel like Buckaroo Banzai! ...or Doc Savage...


Nice! Congratulations. Lovely Oris in the background too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

It has been suggested on other threads that bronze is best utilized on smaller and more subtle watch styles for fear of the metal being too overpowering. I think this watch makes a strong argument against that. In a way, this thing is a statement piece. There's no mistaking that there is a great big hunk of bronze on your wrist. The chocolate sandwich dial, gilt hands, vintage styled leather strap, and bronze buckle help to legitimize the effect and it is a nice example of how the whole can be greater than the sum of the parts.

I took a chance on this watch without feeling entirely confident that it would necessarily work for me worrying that it might be too large for my 7 inch wrist. Almost immediately I attenuated to it's Royal Bronzeness and now I think it would wear just fine on even smaller wrists.


----------



## joecool

^^^
I totally agree,the case that is the basis of this watch, (090)always is assumed to be too big for smaller wrists....but its flowing lines make it more wearable than it's dimentions would suggest.
Also the tonneau case of this watch particularly fits with the bronze gold brown/honey ensamble to create something that harks back to an industrial age,rather Nemo-esque in my opinion
It sure is something to behold,and I believe it to be an instant classic that will become highly sought after in the future.


----------



## JDCfour

^^^
You guys are driving me nuts ....mine hasn't arrived yet and I need it BAD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Mine was just delivered at home!


----------



## DocScotter

All of my watches inspire certain feelings when I wear them but this one, more than any of the others, just makes me feel bada$$!


----------



## tokareva

OK here it is,it really is fantastic.Wow what a nice watch, and yes this is one rugged looking, rugged feeling watch!


----------



## joecool

Glad yours arrived safely mate!
What serial no did you receive comrade tokareva?


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Glad yours arrived safely mate!
> What serial no did you receive comrade tokareva?


Thanks comrade joecool!Originally I requested 150,so I was pleasantly surprised to receive 130,a nice even number.I didn't really care what number watch to begin with,but I appreciate they tried to get close,so thank you Meranom.


----------



## TleVta

Sick case. Sick dial. Sick bezel. This watch is just sick. Sick I tell you.


----------



## DocScotter

JDCfour said:


> My strap of choice is gonna be a dark chocolate Isofrane!!


Do they make such a thing? And can I get one that smells like Count Chocula cereal?


----------



## Cobia

MEzz said:


> number 68/200 arrived today, woohoo, very nice piece.
> View attachment 12374711
> 
> 
> Obligatory siblings pic
> View attachment 12374713
> 
> 
> maybe go to work wearing these tomorrow?
> View attachment 12374715


Hi mate, can you please tell me the model of this silver 67 on the left? i like it and have always thought i might buy a vostok to check out them out, i like this silver one here, can i find one on ebay?
Whats the size?
Im looking for the biggest/thickest model i can find in this style with same numberless dial, i like the thickness of this new 50th and the look but not into brass or bronze and not keen on the Pam style dial, does this silver one have the same thickness? Would it be a good vostok to buy as a one and only vostok?
cheers and thanks


----------



## mariomart

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, can you please tell me the model of this silver 67 on the left? i like it and have always thought i might buy a vostok to check out them out, i like this silver one here, can i find one on ebay?
> Whats the size?
> Im looking for the biggest/thickest model i can find in this style with same numberless dial, i like the thickness of this new 50th and the look but not into brass or bronze and not keen on the Pam style dial, does this silver one have the same thickness? Would it be a good vostok to buy as a one and only vostok?
> cheers and thanks


These "1967" issues came out for the 40th Anniversary around 10 years ago.

Here are the original listings,

https://meranom.com/en/archive/amfibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190465.html

https://meranom.com/en/archive/amfibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190476.html

Meranom are producing 50th Anniversary editions in Stainless Steel towards the end of the year, but I'm not sure what style of dial they will use for this edition.


----------



## JDCfour

DocScotter said:


> Do they make such a thing? And can I get one that smells like Count Chocula cereal?


Hey Doc
Yes they make it, but you'll just have to eat Count Chocula while you wear it and pretend it smells like chocolate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

JDCfour said:


> Hey Doc
> Yes they make it, but you'll just have to eat Count Chocula while you wear it and pretend it smells like chocolate


Got a link? I think I'll just keep them soaking in a bowl with the cereal and milk.


----------



## taike

DocScotter said:


> Got a link? I think I'll just keep them soaking in a bowl with the cereal and milk.


http://shop.aquadive.com/isofrane-straps-1/

22mm coffee


----------



## Tarquin

There are currently 3 of these in stock on Meranom. Be quick!


----------



## DocScotter

taike said:


> ISOFRANE STRAPS - AQUADIVE Store
> 
> 22mm coffee


Well, then I'll just have to keep a few soaking in some Hazelnut flavored coffee. Thanks.


----------



## Yarbles

[email protected]¥[email protected]#$ 3 dissappeared in an instant before I could check out....


----------



## tokareva

They have 3 now


----------



## Yarbles

You can add to cart ....but there is no stock.


----------



## tokareva

Yarbles said:


> You can add to cart ....but there is no stock.


OK sorry,but keep checking back,sometimes they seem to trickle in,maybe they will have more tomorrow. Does anybody know the total number sold.


----------



## joecool

Well did any of you guys manage to snare one of the three amigos?


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody know the total number of forum members (including those waiting for delivery) that got one?


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> Does anybody know the total number of forum members (including those waiting for delivery) that got one?


I think it would be good...after a few weeks,to make a list of all the guys who managed to aquire one of these,and the relevant serials that went with them


----------



## Tarquin

joecool said:


> Well did any of you guys manage to snare one of the three amigos?


I got one............before I announced there were three left. ;-) I had made the decision NOT to buy one....but opportunity knocked and my willpower simply collapsed.

I hope they all went to WUSeekers, and not touts.


----------



## tokareva

Tarquin said:


> I got one............before I announced there were three left. ;-) I had made the decision NOT to buy one....but opportunity knocked and my willpower simply collapsed.
> 
> I hope they all went to WUSeekers, and not touts.


I think you made the right decision, I was in the same boat,but couldn't resist either. It really is a nice watch and I'm sure you won't be disappointed with it,congratulations!


----------



## joecool

Tarquin said:


> I got one............before I announced there were three left. ;-) I had made the decision NOT to buy one....but opportunity knocked and my willpower simply collapsed.
> 
> I hope they all went to WUSeekers, and not touts.


You are NOT gonna regret that decision comrade.....welcome to the Doc Savage diving club mate!


----------



## DocScotter

Hey Joe, (where you going with that watch on your wrist?)

I got back from a six mile run this afternoon, took off the Oris Diver Sixty-Five (what better way to keep it wound?), cleaned up, and strapped on the Royal Bronzeness. It's clearly the heaviest watch I own. I'm still adjusting to the fact that I'm wearing a Vostok with a sapphire crystal and a unidirectional bezel. But I just can't get over how bada$$ that great big hunk of bronze looks on the wrist in the form of the 090 case. I found myself thinking, "A tonneau case, huh?" And then I heard you saying, "Man of Bronze, mate." "No, it's not a tonneau," I thought, "Its a phucking Savage Tonneau!"


----------



## tokareva

I must admit the new 1967 case and bezel makes the regular 090 look like something a girl scout would wear. Vostok should seriously consider making this case and bezel combo a permanent part of the lineup,maybe like the k-39 Komandirskie, only a beefed up Amfibia.I call it the mother of all Amfibias.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> Does anybody know the total number of forum members (including those waiting for delivery) that got one?


If you do end up making this list I suppose you should add me.... My bronzed beauty finaly left St Petersburg on friday.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Just out of interest....If we took a collective guess 
How many forum members do we think ordered this watch ?


----------



## galliano




----------



## haejuk

I am really happy for everyone who got their bronze version. I have kind of changed my mind on them and decided I like how they look now. I guess I will hold out for the stainless steel version as I think I would prefer it over bronze. Anyone have any additional information on that, besides "later this year"?


----------



## pebe

galliano said:


>


Wow,did you help the patina process along or is that natural? Also,can you post up a few more pics of it on that bracelet? It looks great!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

pebe said:


> Wow,did you help the patina process along or is that natural? Also,can you post up a few more pics of it on that bracelet? It looks great!


Upon first removing the watch from it's box, I could already seem some oxidizing starting to occur along the edges. I know that speeding up the process with hard boiled eggs in plastic bags, exposure to vinegar, and other methods are popular but I plan to let mine patina and age naturally as I do. But that bracelet looks pretty rad! I too would like to see more photos and would like full details of where to order one and how to achieve that kind of look. I seem to be one of the few here that really likes the Vostok supplied strap, pin and buckle but it would be nice to have some alternatives.


----------



## tokareva

I saw an interesting article about speeding up the patina process.

Patina Problems - The Other Side of Brass and Bronze | The Time Bum


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> I saw an interesting article about speeding up the patina process.
> 
> Patina Problems - The Other Side of Brass and Bronze | The Time Bum


I'm more than happy to let time and wear leave it's mark on the Doc,I certainly don't see the point of speeding up the process of patina aquirement.
I like the fact that over time you see that journey etched on a bronze watch,that to me is part of the enjoyment of owning such a piece 
The more patina it aquires, the more this thing looks like it belongs to a bygone industrial era,and I gotta say that that is why I love this watch so much!...it just keeps getting better!


----------



## tokareva

I agree,not only does accelerating the tarnish seem risky , its also unnatural, and almost seems like cheating. From what I understand the watch will tarnish according to the climate it is in,so no two will be exactly the same. I know it will look great when it does tarnish,but it also seems like a shame because it looks good now.I hope the part of the case sealed under the glass will stay shiny for contrast, sort of looks like an old ships compass or something.


----------



## galliano

pebe said:


> Wow,did you help the patina process along or is that natural? Also,can you post up a few more pics of it on that bracelet? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My patina started on the second day and it is natural. The bracelet is from ebay black pvd about $20.


----------



## DocScotter

galliano said:


> My patina started on the second day and it is natural. The bracelet is from ebay black pvd about $20.


Thanks for sharing. In the first photo that you posted the end link looks very bronze and seems to match with the 090 case. In addition, the 2nd link appears to partially match as well but I guess that was just a trick of the light. I thought perhaps you had taken a blow torch to a stainless steel bracelet. Having said that, the black PVD looks great and is something I wouldn't have thought to try. Ebay, huh? Do they offer a chocolate colored PVD coated one? And perhaps one that smells like Count Chocula?


----------



## mariomart

I see that the first Ebay listing has occurred. EUR 1,299.00 (US $1,500.00) asking price is rather ambitious for a watch that hasn't yet ended its production run and can still be purchased new for US$385.00.

I know its Caveat Emptor and all that, just thought it was a bit premature.

Vostok Amphibia 1967 50th Anniversary Limited Edition Russian Automatic Divers | eBay


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> I see that the first Ebay listing has occurred. EUR 1,299.00 (US $1,500.00) asking price is rather ambitious for a watch that hasn't yet ended its production run and can still be purchased new for US$385.00.
> 
> I know its Caveat Emptor and all that, just thought it was a bit premature.
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 1967 50th Anniversary Limited Edition Russian Automatic Divers | eBay


This guy on ebay has gotta be kidding,you would have to be soft in the head to pay that much


----------



## DocScotter

mariomart said:


> I see that the first Ebay listing has occurred. EUR 1,299.00 (US $1,500.00) asking price is rather ambitious for a watch that hasn't yet ended its production run and can still be purchased new for US$385.00.
> 
> I know its Caveat Emptor and all that, just thought it was a bit premature.
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 1967 50th Anniversary Limited Edition Russian Automatic Divers | eBay


I was wondering when that was going to happen and have checked a few times myself. The 40th Anniversary editions which sold for around $200.00 periodically show up for sale in the $1000.00 range.

I'm never selling mine.


----------



## tokareva

Does this mean the stainless version /versions are almost ready?
It said one in stock and I tried to buy it ,but I don't think they really had any wasn't able to buy it.

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amfi...racelet-for-amphibian-1967-minor-defects.html

Edit:Now the entire listing is gone, it was right beside the tan and black 1967 straps on the from page,looking at the 1967 logo on the bracelet now makes me wonder if it was a 40 th anniversary left over.


----------



## Milehigh981

I'm enjoying watching this gain patina naturally, can't imagine rushing that process. 
1200 on Ebay? :-s Sorry, I love the watch but its not a $1200 watch.
#64 - we'll need to see if it pops up on WUS eventually.


----------



## tokareva

Milehigh981 said:


> I'm enjoying watching this gain patina naturally,


I think that I might have inadvertently slowed down the patina formation by constantly wiping it off with my shirt.I didn't do that yesterday and today it does look noticeably darker on the case, and the bottom of the case is turning a very dull dark golden looking color.I guess just handling it will cause it to tarnish.


----------



## DocScotter

Yeah, I can't believe how quickly mine is starting to darken especially on the underside and along the edges. The buckle is PVD and looks unchanged which makes an argument for a future PVD Bronze Amphibia case. I like the shiny Royal Bronzeness and wonder at what point I'll find it too dark for my taste. As it is now, it's really looking cool, rustic, and, of course, bada$$. It would be great if there was a way to stop the tarnishing once it got to a certain point so that it's permanently Savage!


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I think that I might have inadvertently slowed down the patina formation by constantly wiping it off with my shirt.I didn't do that yesterday and today it does look noticeably darker on the case, and the bottom of the case is turning a very dull dark golden looking color.I guess just handling it will cause it to tarnish.


Contact with sweat from your skin will definitely cause it to tarnish, which is why some people get green stains on their wrists. I've seen a guy post pics of dark patina on Gruppo Gamma watches, which he said was achieved by simply regularly rubbing his hands on the case.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Does this mean the stainless version /versions are almost ready?
> It said one in stock and I tried to buy it ,but I don't think they really had any wasn't able to buy it.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amfi...racelet-for-amphibian-1967-minor-defects.html
> 
> Edit:Now the entire listing is gone, it was right beside the tan and black 1967 straps on the from page,looking at the 1967 logo on the bracelet now makes me wonder if it was a 40 th anniversary left over.


Still shows up for me, but just 1 piece available


----------



## taike

DocScotter said:


> Y...It would be great if there was a way to stop the tarnishing once it got to a certain point so that it's permanently Savage!


I've heard suggestions for using oil, wax, or lacquer. Latest I saw was a product called Renaissance Wax.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Still shows up for me, but just 1 piece available


I can see it again,it did go away for some reason .Do you know if that is a new bracelet, or one from 40th anniversary?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I can see it again,it did go away for some reason .Do you know if that is a new bracelet, or one from 40th anniversary?


No idea. Looks like the old one below, but a bit coincidental to list it now.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> No idea. Looks like the old one below, but a bit coincidental to list it now.


If we knew for sure that it is the new bracelet, would it be safe to assume the 50th anniversary case will be exactly like the 40 anniversary case?I really like the dimensions of the bronze case and hope the stainless version will be the same size.I would still be interested in the old case type however.


----------



## DocScotter

Mine's not so much developing a patina as it is developing a Savage patina!







I wish it smelled like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups...


----------



## joecool

DocScotter said:


> Yeah, I can't believe how quickly mine is starting to darken especially on the underside and along the edges. The buckle is PVD and looks unchanged which makes an argument for a future PVD Bronze Amphibia case. I like the shiny Royal Bronzeness and wonder at what point I'll find it too dark for my taste. As it is now, it's really looking cool, rustic, and, of course, bada$$. It would be great if there was a way to stop the tarnishing once it got to a certain point so that it's permanently Savage!


If you don't like the patina it aquires you can always clean it off(i dont know how this mixture may affect the paint and lume dot on the bezel,but it seems a pretty benign mixture)


----------



## taike

Finally got around to fitting my coffee isofrane. A bit tight at the lugs, but definitely serviceable. Thanks to jdcfour the idea.








Dial could pass as black. Too bad I don't have the right buckle.


----------



## JDCfour

taike said:


> Finally got around to fitting my coffee isofrane. A bit tight at the lugs, but definitely serviceable. Thanks to jdcfour the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dial could pass as black. Too bad I don't have the right buckle.


Looks real good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Took this brown rubber with deployant off a parnis. Not as dark as the isofrane


----------



## mariomart

Baby came to Papa today 

Meet little 143/200 ....... he's so cute :-!


----------



## joecool

^^^
So glad the delivery went well mate, what's your initial impression?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mariomart said:


> Baby came to Papa today
> 
> Meet little 143/200 ....... he's so cute :-!
> 
> View attachment 12401375
> 
> 
> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE
> 
> How is it you people over there in Hobbiton get your Goodies first?
> 
> NOT that I'm jealous or anything.


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> ^^^
> So glad the delivery went well mate, what's your initial impression?


Overjoyed 

Delivery took exactly 21 days which was exceptional :-!

It wears really well on my 7¼ wrist and the original band is super comfortable, which was surprising.

Absolutely well above my expectations


----------



## RFollia

waiting for mine to arrive...


----------



## JDCfour

RFollia said:


> waiting for mine to arrive...


Me too. I'm beginning to wonder if it's ever going to arrive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Hang in there guys your wait will be well worth it,JDC it seems like yours should be there already. I could have walked it to Texas by now,and yours shipped four days before mine I think.


----------



## mariomart

I put mine on the timegrapher as I was getting unusual time changes.

The timegrapher trace was all over the place which was concerning, so I popped open the back to have a closer look.

I found a length of bronze swarf that was interfering with the balance wheel and hairspring, so after removing it and giving it a good blow with the puffer and another close inspection to make sure there were no other issues I regulated it a little more and closed it up again. I suspect the swarf came from the threaded section of the case as I found 2 more pieces there when I went to reinstall the case back.

Interesting to see that they are now using an O ring seal that sits inside a small channel in the case. The O ring is actually quite thin compared to the usual wide and flat sintered rubber seal in other Amphibia's.


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> Interesting to see that they are now using an O ring seal that sits inside a small channel in the case. The O ring is actually quite thin compared to the usual wide and flat sintered rubber seal in other Amphibia's.
> 
> View attachment 12405813
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It means that the case is outsourced like the 40th anniversary.


----------



## sonics

Are the cases chinese made? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

sonics said:


> Are the cases chinese made?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## James_

taike said:


> Contact with sweat from your skin will definitely cause it to tarnish, which is why some people get green stains on their wrists. I've seen a guy post pics of dark patina on Gruppo Gamma watches, which he said was achieved by simply regularly rubbing his hands on the case.


Same happened with my brass Helson Sharkdiver. I used to leave it outside on the window sill at night in all sorts of weather, hardly any patina formed. Then I held it in my palm at one point and it started to get some blotchy patina which was something at least!


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## cuthbert

sonics said:


> Are the cases chinese made?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## James_

kakefe said:


> Comrades
> i got my 1967 today. In general I like it a lot.. i agree about the domed crystal but maybe after crystal problems with the old one meranom do not want to risk it...here are some quick photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony





galliano said:


>


Some unfortunate alignment issues there plus the previously posted mega misalignment plus bronze flakes in someones movement. Not impressed.

And that's only from a small sample of WUS buyers of an already small batch.

A beauty of a watch, one of the best I've seen, but for a 300 quid watch in a small batch being sent all the way from Russia this should not happen.

Meranom how can you let these slip past you? Do you check them after they arrive from the factory where they are double checked?


----------



## Bostok

James_ said:


> Some unfortunate alignment issues there plus the previously posted mega misalignment plus bronze flakes in someones movement. Not impressed.
> 
> And that's only from a small sample of WUS buyers of an already small batch.
> 
> A beauty of a watch, one of the best I've seen, but for a 300 quid watch in a small batch being sent all the way from Russia this should not happen.
> 
> Meranom how can you let these slip past you? Do you check them after they arrive from the factory where they are double checked?


I also think this is an exceptionally looking watch, very frustrating situation indeed for a small series anniversay edition. Besides all the already mentioned problems, the double alocation of some numbers and even the disapponting answer "you can return watch"... :-(


----------



## joecool

My watch was sent directly from Christopol and I assume this was direct from the Vostok factory with minimal handling-checking by Meranom,mine seems to have no issues whatsoever,so maybe I was lucky.
As I have said earlier,I agree with James that the quality control issues should not happen with such a small run of limited edition watches.But with that said,I have no knowledge of how busy the Vostok factory is or how much importance they place on the 1967 reissue compared to their other contracted projects.
Hopefully Meranom and Vostok will take note of these issues and remedy the situation for future customers,because I believe this watch to be their most exceptional product to date!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

James_ said:


> Some unfortunate alignment issues there plus the previously posted mega misalignment plus bronze flakes in someones movement. Not impressed.
> 
> And that's only from a small sample of WUS buyers of an already small batch.
> 
> A beauty of a watch, one of the best I've seen, but for a 300 quid watch in a small batch being sent all the way from Russia this should not happen.
> 
> Meranom how can you let these slip past you? Do you check them after they arrive from the factory where they are double checked?


Has anybody else out there noticed these quite obvious misalignment problems on Vostok or Meranom issued watches to this degree before ? ....Could it be there is a problem with the hands ?....Sorry another question, any idea what these particular hands are made of ?


----------



## joecool

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Has anybody else out there noticed these quite obvious misalignment problems on Vostok or Meranom issued watches to this degree before ? ....Could it be there is a problem with the hands ?....Sorry another question, any idea what these particular hands are made of ?


I assume the apparent misalignment issue on comrade galliano's watch may just be due to the camera angle of the photos but comrade kakefe's does look to be an actual issue,but I guess we will have to wait and see what the comrades own opinion is.
So as I see it we have one confirmed misalignment and two possible misaligned as well as a debris contaminated movement,all easily rectified with proper QC from either Meranom or Vostok!


----------



## ghemml

Mine still no where to be seen, probably in the middle of the pacific ocean or trap in a endless vortex... even EMS is a waste of time...


----------



## JDCfour

#134 is finally on my wrist!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

JDCfour said:


> #134 is finally on my wrist!!
> View attachment 12414293
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I snapped my first pics without setting the time.

Here's where the fun starts....as I unscrew the crown to set the time, the crown feels as though it's not attached to the stem. With crown completely unscrewed, it doesn't fall off, but seems to be barely hanging on by one fingernail.

The crown is so loose it will actually spin on the stem without moving the hands. If I hold my mouth just right, I can get it to set the time.

This one will have to be fixed by a local watchmaker as it ain't going back to Russia to never be seen or heard from again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

I think that might be the way they all are, its a big crown and it looks like a standard size stem.I think it just feels different. I've noticed it does seem sensitive when getting the threads started to tighten it down.

Edit: I just saw where you said it was hard to adjust time,that doesn't sound normal.


----------



## mroatman

JDCfour said:


> I snapped my first pics without setting the time.
> Here's where the fun starts....as I unscrew the crown to set the time, the crown feels as though it's not attached to the stem. With crown completely unscrewed, it doesn't fall off, but seems to be barely hanging on by one fingernail.
> The crown is so loose it will actually spin on the stem without moving the hands. If I hold my mouth just right, I can get it to set the time.
> This one will have to be fixed by a local watchmaker as it ain't going back to Russia to never be seen or heard from again


Have you had experience with the Vostok "wobbly crown" before?


----------



## tokareva

I'm surprised you are even viewing this thread comrade oatman,I assumed you and the other Soviet era only guys wouldn't even pay any attention to this one.Since you're here (and I'm glad you are) please give us your opinion of the new 1967. You're not secretly wearing one are you?


----------



## JDCfour

mroatman said:


> Have you had experience with the Vostok "wobbly crown" before?


No, this is my first Vostok, but I have read enough on these forums to know that it's a characteristic.

However, this appears to be a new level of "wobbly".

The crown itself spins on the stem without moving the hands when turned. This condition is "in addition to" the standard wobbly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

JDCfour said:


> No, this is my first Vostok, but I have read enough on these forums to know that it's a characteristic.
> 
> However, this appears to be a new level of "wobbly".
> 
> The crown itself spins on the stem without moving the hands when turned. This condition is "in addition to" the standard wobbly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow JDC,you really started at the top with Vostok,I feel like that's bad in a way because I'm afraid a standard Amphibia would seem disappointing to you now.I think you don't have the crown pulled out to the time setting position on your watch,is the only problem hopefully.


----------



## kakefe

joecool said:


> I assume the apparent misalignment issue on comrade galliano's watch may just be due to the camera angle of the photos but comrade kakefe's does look to be an actual issue,but I guess we will have to wait and see what the comrades own opinion is.
> So as I see it we have one confirmed misalignment and two possible misaligned as well as a debris contaminated movement,all easily rectified with proper QC from either Meranom or Vostok!


I agree... 
A while ago my 111 was on the way back to meranom for misaligned hands after I contacted Dmitri.. He said he ll deal with is ASAP.. hope to get it back soon... 
here is the photo that you can see the problem 









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## joecool

JDCfour said:


> No, this is my first Vostok, but I have read enough on these forums to know that it's a characteristic.
> 
> However, this appears to be a new level of "wobbly".
> 
> The crown itself spins on the stem without moving the hands when turned. This condition is "in addition to" the standard wobbly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chances are that your 1967 is as it is suposed to be,all amphibias have at first what appears to be an alarmingly great amount of loose feelling conection between crown and stem.
Just put a little amount of outward tension when winding and all is good (you will feel the crown engage with the stem-------pull the crown out to the next position(which you will feel a positive click)also keep a little outward tension and you will be able to change the time.
After you are done setting time push the crown back home and it will feel super loose again. Now you can screw it back home to retain waterproof seal.
Initially the first few times you crew the crown home,you should take care that the crown is properly on the stem tube threads before fully tightening.
After a few times it will find the thread more easily(it just takes a little time to bed its threads in)

By the way how is the hand alignment on yours comrade JDCfour?


----------



## JDCfour

^^
Thanks JC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

JDCfour said:


> ^^
> Thanks JC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does all seem to be correct in operation of your watch regarding winding and time setting when you apply outward tension comrade?


----------



## mroatman

tokareva said:


> I'm surprised you are even viewing this thread comrade oatman,I assumed you and the other Soviet era only guys wouldn't even pay any attention to this one.Since you're here (and I'm glad you are) please give us your opinion of the new 1967. You're not secretly wearing one are you?


Haha, no, not this time. To avoid derailing the thread, I'll respond in full via PM ?



joecool said:


> Pull the crown out to the next position (which you will feel a positive click). Also keep a little outward tension and you will be able to change the time.


This is exactly what I would have recommended as well. If this doesn't resolve your problem, JDCfour, then your crown or stem is indeed probably faulty.


----------



## JDCfour

joecool said:


> Does all seem to be correct in operation of your watch regarding winding and time setting when you apply outward tension comrade?


When I apply outward tension, I can set the time. There is no position that I can find for for winding. On a positive note, it is keeping very accurate time, and I do love the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

JDCfour said:


> When I apply outward tension, I can set the time. There is no position that I can find for for winding. On a positive note, it is keeping very accurate time, and I do love the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon as you first unscrew the crown and apply outward tension,this is the winding position(sometimes a little jiggling about helps while applying outward pressure)
This position is before you pull the crown further and hear/feel a definite click(this is now timesetting position)


----------



## mroatman

JDCfour said:


> When I apply outward tension, I can set the time. There is no position that I can find for for winding.


Probably someone who has posted over 29k times on this forum knows a thing or two about winding and setting a basic mechanical diver, so I'm going to assume your crown is faulty rather than "you're not doing it right".

I'm sorry for your bad luck. Annoying.


----------



## joecool

There is also the strong possibility,as this has a bronze crown and case,and the fact that another member here found bronze swarf from the caseback threads inside his case.There might,just might be the chance that the crown threads might also have produced such debris.......which in turn could stop the crown engaging the stem properly in the winding position.
If someone has not encountered a Vostok crown before and they also may have some debris in there....a bit of jiggling about might dislodge it and fix the problem.
Thats all I am saying 
No need to be facetious comrade!


----------



## tokareva

I would be interested to see how some other watches are looking,mine has developed what I would consider a large amount of patina from deliberately handling the watch.I can't decide if I like the look before it tarnished better or not,its a little strange how in bright sunlight it looks less tarnished.
.


----------



## munichjoe

I couldn't justify coming up with the cash for this one, but DANG they keep looking hotter! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

After looking at it some more I decided that I wasn't happy with how it was looking.I put some ketchup on it and it came back almost to original condition. I'm not going to handle it any more to accelerate the tarnishing process and see what happens.I believe it will have a more even patina if left alone,maybe I'll like it better that way.


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## pebe

Still not showing much change.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

pebe said:


> Still not showing much change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That blue lume looks siiiiiiick with bronze :-!


----------



## JonS1967

Congratulations to everyone who's picked up one of these beauties! They look great! And if my 40 year anniversary 1967 is any indication of how nice this version is, I know you guys are happy. If I hadn't already gone WAY overboard on my watch buying in the last six months I'd be wearing one too. I'm sure I'll be kicking myself for passing on this, especially since it's a total bargain. Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simko

Hi Everyone

how large are these things? case dimensions? lug to lug?


----------



## JDCfour

simko said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> how large are these things? case dimensions? lug to lug?


42x50. It wears a little larger due to squarish case design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homme

Received my 1967 Bronze and I guess I'm not the only one with the unfortunate misalignment issue...mine is a good 30min off!! I.e both hands are perfectly aligned at 6. If I were to wear it upside-down, it would tell the perfect time LOL


----------



## simko

Hmmm a bit large for me... tell me, are people buying these as investment pieces, hoping prices / values will increase? or are they buying them to wear and have a relatively inexpensive bronze piece?



JDCfour said:


> 42x50. It wears a little larger due to squarish case design
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

simko said:


> Hmmm a bit large for me... tell me, are people buying these as investment pieces, hoping prices / values will increase? or are they buying them to wear and have a relatively inexpensive bronze piece?


The latter for me. Always.


----------



## kakefe

Homme said:


> Received my 1967 Bronze and I guess I'm not the only one with the unfortunate misalignment issue...mine is a good 30min off!! I.e both hands are perfectly aligned at 6. If I were to wear it upside-down, it would tell the perfect time LOL


welcome to the club 









since i live in moscow I sent back mine for alignment.. i dont know how long will it take though

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## JDCfour

simko said:


> Hmmm a bit large for me... tell me, are people buying these as investment pieces, hoping prices / values will increase? or are they buying them to wear and have a relatively inexpensive bronze piece?


For me it's just a very cool looking Bronze Diver. No investment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Homme said:


> Received my 1967 Bronze and I guess I'm not the only one with the unfortunate misalignment issue...mine is a good 30min off!! I.e both hands are perfectly aligned at 6. If I were to wear it upside-down, it would tell the perfect time LOL


Man Vostok or Meranom are needing to address the misalignment issue before shipping,so disappointing!
And as for the question why I bought mine,just because it is one of the coolest post soviet Vostoks produced to date.....and I'm gonna wear the hell outa it!


----------



## DocScotter

simko said:


> Hmmm a bit large for me... tell me, are people buying these as investment pieces, hoping prices / values will increase? or are they buying them to wear and have a relatively inexpensive bronze piece?


Kinda, sorta, not really?

I bought mine in hopes of improving my sentence structure and punctuation.


----------



## Homme

kakefe said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i live in moscow I sent back mine for alignment.. i dont know how long will it take though
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


It took 3 weeks to arrive initially. Now I'm contemplating if I wanna spend 3 weeks back to Russia and another 3 weeks back again...not including service time 

When I spoke to Meranom over fb, they denied sending a watch with such bad alignment and haven't receive any returned watch for investigation!?! They claimed it could have happened during shipment due to 'shaking'?!? I'm appalled!


----------



## mroatman

Homme said:


> They claimed it could have happened during shipment due to 'shaking'?!?


Oh please 🙄

Even if that were the case, why not just apologize and offer to fix the problem? Deflecting responsibility isn't helpful. Customer Service 101.


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Oh please 
> 
> Even if that were the case, why not just apologize and offer to fix the problem? Deflecting responsibility isn't helpful. Customer Service 101.


I agree.

My 1967 travelled all the way to the bottom edge of Australia without any alignment issues and I'm sure there were quite a few postal donkeys along the way that tried their best to kick the faeces out of it.


----------



## cuthbert

The hands misalignment is common among Vostok, but a little bit of more care to those "high end" Amphibias won't hurt.


----------



## joecool

I've owned a few Vostok's,standard,Ratnik and"high end" and none of them had a hand misalignment problem.Also I didn't see such a problem with the first gen 1967 re-issue (the QC prob with that one seemed just to be the crystal fracture debacle)

Therefore I wouldn't say it's such a common problem with Vostok's in general,It's more likely to be isolated to the QC of this particular model.....maybe they are in too much haste to get the 1967 produced and out the door,as this model has probably proved more popular than anticipated
I think they are playing catchup due to the unforseen great demand.
Meranom needs to address this ASAP,before any more are shipped and also fix the problems customers have already encountered as speedily as he/they can.


----------



## joecool

Just a bit more patina......and some man made experimental heat patina on a Boctok 22mm stainless band I had as a spare for my SE


----------



## Yarbles

Do we know how many are left ? Can't believe I keep missing the releases ....


----------



## TleVta

Sick!!


----------



## DocScotter

tokareva said:


> After looking at it some more I decided that I wasn't happy with how it was looking.I put some ketchup on it and it came back almost to original condition. I'm not going to handle it any more to accelerate the tarnishing process and see what happens.I believe it will have a more even patina if left alone,maybe I'll like it better that way.
> View attachment 12423125
> View attachment 12423129


That looks great! I hate to admit that I'm new to condiments and watches. I mean, I'd never think to use Ketchup, Mayonnaise, Mustard, Salsa, Barbecue sauce, or Old Bay Seasoning (perhaps for dive watches, eh?) on a watch. I would think Khrenovina sauce would be preferable for a Russian watch but, like I said, I'm new to this kind of stuff. Please tell me more but hopefully without making me too hungry in the process.

joecool, you've got mad skillz and I don't know whether or not to be impressed or afraid of you now. I want to know more about how you made that mesh bracelet but I fear that the answer will involve ingredients and spices that just can't be found at local grocery stores or gourmet specialty shops.

Lastly, for JonS1967, I'm including a recent photo of my Savage Anniversary Amphibia. He should recognize this beer as one produced up the road in El Lay but sold locally here at Trader Joe's. Notice that each Mission St. Ale include a special number on every label.








*Будем здоровы!*


----------



## JonS1967

DocScotter said:


> That looks great! I hate to admit that I'm new to condiments and watches. I mean, I'd never think to use Ketchup, Mayonnaise, Mustard, Salsa, Barbecue sauce, or Old Bay Seasoning (perhaps for dive watches, eh?) on a watch. I would think Khrenovina sauce would be preferable for a Russian watch but, like I said, I'm new to this kind of stuff. Please tell me more but hopefully without making me too hungry in the process.
> 
> joecool, you've got mad skillz and I don't know whether or not to be impressed or afraid of you now. I want to know more about how you made that mesh bracelet but I fear that the answer will involve ingredients and spices that just can't be found at local grocery stores or gourmet specialty shops.
> 
> Lastly, for JonS1967, I'm including a recent photo of my Savage Anniversary Amphibia. He should recognize this beer as one produced up the road in El Lay but sold locally here at Trader Joe's. Notice that each Mission St. Ale include a special number on every label.
> View attachment 12441183
> 
> 
> *Будем здоровы!*


Mmmmmm.... beeer. I do recognize that brew but have not yet tried it. I might just pick up a sixer next time I stop into Trader Joe's. This 1968, coupled with the fact that I have the 40th anniversary model and a Soviet 300m is the reason I passed on the new 1967... additionally I have reached critical mass in my watch box. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

DocScotter said:


> That looks great! I hate to admit that I'm new to condiments and watches. I mean, I'd never think to use Ketchup, Mayonnaise, Mustard, Salsa, Barbecue sauce, or Old Bay Seasoning (perhaps for dive watches, eh?) on a watch. I would think Khrenovina sauce would be preferable for a Russian watch but, like I said, I'm new to this kind of stuff. Please tell me more but hopefully without making me too hungry in the process.


Using the ketchup wasn't my idea Doc, I recommend you do a search for cleaning bronze watches,or cleaning brass. 
You should be able to find more accurate instructions than I can provide.


----------



## cuthbert

JonS1967 said:


> Mmmmmm.... beeer. I do recognize that brew but have not yet tried it. I might just pick up a sixer next time I stop into Trader Joe's. This 1968, coupled with the fact that I have the 40th anniversary model and a Soviet 300m is the reason I passed on the new 1967... additionally I have reached critical mass in my watch box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see your Oris, however you never reach the critical mass, let's wait for the SS version.


----------



## JonS1967

cuthbert said:


> I don't see your Oris, however you never reach the critical mass, let's wait for the SS version.


Actually , wearing this Oris right now.









Don't want to hi jack this thread with my collection so I'll just leave it at the fact I have somewhere around 30 watches (I know, a paltry few compared to some) which is a lot for me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

JonS1967 said:


> Actually , wearing this Oris right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to hi jack this thread with my collection so I'll just leave it at the fact I have somewhere around 30 watches (I know, a paltry few compared to some) which is a lot for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Humbly speaking, I have more Vostoks.

Nevertheless I'll find some room for the SS 1967 as well as the blue Amfibia should it be ever released.


----------



## joecool

DocScotter said:


> joecool, you've got mad skillz and I don't know whether or not to be impressed or afraid of you now. I want to know more about how you made that mesh bracelet but I fear that the answer will involve ingredients and spices that just can't be found at local grocery stores or gourmet specialty shops.
> 
> 
> DocScotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Doc! No need to be afraid or a gourmet chef
> The process for converting a stainless mesh into a "Savage" mesh is very simple.
> 1-Make sure the mesh bracelet and clasp are free from grease/fingerprints using simple detergent wash,then dry on kitchen roll without handling the steel with bare hands (to avoid further contamination
> 2-Source an all metal watchmaking screwdriver that fits inside the springbar tubes of the mesh and an all steel kitchen fork that the Wife/Partner wont miss (this part is very important!)
> You will utilise the fork and scewdriver to manipulate each part during heating
> 3-Turn your gas hob on to full,and get toasting!
> 
> Make sure you have a heat resistant barrier between the fork/scewdriver and your hands such as gloves or a wadd of damp kitchen roll,cause they get mighty hot.
> 
> Do each half of the strap separately,and if you have a sliding catch remove and do this on it's own.
> Take your time and try to get the heat to build up gradually and evenly.I had the mesh at the heatsource for a few seconds at a time then removed for a short period then back to heat,this alowed the heat to spread evenly along the mesh,also keep the strap moving to avoid overheating one spot (this will cause blueing at localised periphery areas ,as happened to mine!)
> Gradually the metal will turn golden in colour then start to darken to bronze,once you are happy with the colour you have achieved run the strap under a cold water tap and you are done.
> 
> The operation is now complete,and you my friend have become "Doc Savage Man of Bronze"
Click to expand...


----------



## DocScotter

JonS1967 said:


> Actually , wearing this Oris right now.


Good morning and Covfefe, y'all,

I too am wearing the Oris Diver Sixty-five Topper edition this morning. It's my favorite running watch and it does serve time in the pool on mile long swims at the Y. Its the Royal Bronzeness that I baby but it's developing patina much more quickly than I thought it would. Perhaps wearing it to the beach on a recent trip to North Carolina has helped to speed up the process.








Now that I'm back home I will look to work with the local milk people to find the appropriate food grade patina removal condiment. And, Jon, the Mission St. Ale comes in 650 ml bottles which is the perfect amount for proper enjoyment after a relaxing six mile run.



JonS1967 said:


> Don't want to hi jack this thread with my collection so I'll just leave it at the fact I have somewhere around 30 watches (I know, a paltry few compared to some) which is a lot for me.


Hijack a watch thread with more watch content? Hell yeah! I've not been able to find an Intra-matic 68 locally. I've checked the Jared in Mission Valley and the Ben Bridge at UTC, which is the only two Hamilton dealers that I know of here in Fish-Taco-Landia. But, yesterday, I was lucky enough to try on the new Rado Hyperchrome Captain Cook!








At 37 mm diameter, I was surprised at how well it wears on my 7 inch wrist. I'm seriously tempted but I'm also considering a Doxa 50th Anniversary Sub 300. Decisions, decisions...

Oh, and I've decided that I plan to snag one of the stainless steel 50th Anniversary Amphibias if they are ever released. How about y'all?


----------



## JonS1967

cuthbert said:


> Humbly speaking, I have more Vostoks.
> 
> Nevertheless I'll find some room for the SS 1967 as well as the blue Amfibia should it be ever released.


Nothing wrong with having a lot of Vostoks. I have somewhere between 12 and 15 of them myself. Definitely part of my critical mass 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Wow that's impressive.



joecool said:


> Just a bit more patina......and some man made experimental heat patina on a Boctok 22mm stainless band I had as a spare for my SE
> View attachment 12434323
> View attachment 12434325
> View attachment 12434331
> View attachment 12434333
> View attachment 12434335
> View attachment 12434337


----------



## joecool

As far as the 1967 steel variant goes,I'm gonna wait an see how it looks and if it's supplied on a ss bracelet......if it is I may just buy a spare bracelet an cook da hell out of that sucka for the bronze Doc!


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Wow that's impressive.


I initially thought,should I possibly ruin a perfectly good SE bracelet in a experiment that may or may not work,but then I thought...nothing ventured,nothing gained.
I'm well impressed with the results and I now would be happy to heat colour any ss band to suit this particular watch.


----------



## JonS1967

DocScotter said:


> Good morning and Covfefe, y'all,
> 
> I too am wearing the Oris Diver Sixty-five Topper edition this morning. It's my favorite running watch and it does serve time in the pool on mile long swims at the Y. Its the Royal Bronzeness that I baby but it's developing patina much more quickly than I thought it would. Perhaps wearing it to the beach on a recent trip to North Carolina has helped to speed up the process.
> View attachment 12441931
> 
> 
> Now that I'm back home I will look to work with the local milk people to find the appropriate food grade patina removal condiment. And, Jon, the Mission St. Ale comes in 650 ml bottles which is the perfect amount for proper enjoyment after a relaxing six mile run.
> 
> Hijack a watch thread with more watch content? Hell yeah! I've not been able to find an Intra-matic 68 locally. I've checked the Jared in Mission Valley and the Ben Bridge at UTC, which is the only two Hamilton dealers that I know of here in Fish-Taco-Landia. But, yesterday, I was lucky enough to try on the new Rado Hyperchrome Captain Cook!
> View attachment 12441941
> 
> 
> At 37 mm diameter, I was surprised at how well it wears on my 7 inch wrist. I'm seriously tempted but I'm also considering a Doxa 50th Anniversary Sub 300. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Oh, and I've decided that I plan to snag one of the stainless steel 50th Anniversary Amphibias if they are ever released. How about y'all?


You're very lucky to have picked up the Topper Diver SixtyFive. I should have jumped on it when I had the chance. Oh well, the stock version is a lovely watch. Speaking of Topper, I had a 1968 LE on hold with then when I stumbled onto one in the case at Leo Hamel. Decided to pick it up right then and there. You might contact Topper see if they have any more coming that aren't claimed.

Love that Rado! Also love the Doxa... the 50th anniversary is very tempting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

Joe, it's your use of the fire and the fury like the world has never seen that makes my inner dictator quake and, incidentally, long for one of only 15 approved official haircuts. I'm now wondering if some Red Pepper Paste and Kimchi might have the same effect. If not, then, at least, the attempt would be delicious...

Jon, I forgot about Leo Hamel. Their list prices are consistently a hundred dollars below UTC and I remember talking to one of their WISes who suggested Doxa to me before I knew much about them. She said that they had more watches in the back and maybe it's time for me to make another trip down that way. Congrats on the Intra-matic!


----------



## 1386paul

Number 47 has arrived, I had a 1967 40th anniversary rubber strap that I modified and fitted a 22mm brass buckle, the watch wears well and will be a bit more practical for hitting the water.


----------



## EPK

@1386paul, 

That is beautiful.


----------



## TleVta

Sick...


----------



## galliano

On brown perlon


----------



## 1386paul

Next to its older brother


----------



## mariomart

1386paul said:


> Next to its older brother
> 
> View attachment 12452361


Good to see another brother in Perth |> 

At least we know at least 1% of all 2017 1967's are in West Oz :-!


----------



## JDCfour

galliano said:


> On brown perlon


Is your Crown Stainless Steel, or is it just the lighting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano

Just the lighting


----------



## galliano




----------



## drbobguy

Central Moscow in an UAZ Hunter.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

I think you guys did well with the price...

Look what i just spotted in a shop window in Melbourne city... Vostok Europe $1000 AUD
...and not as attractive as the 'real' bronze Bostok


----------



## detroie

This limited edition is from Meranom, as it was mentioned, but what about limited edition from the factory?
In stainless still case.


----------



## Dondo

Good afternoon Komrades,

I have received the 108/200 today, everything is working fine, no mis-alignment, the watch works precise! But it starts up very quickly to build up the patina, so I have to buy more ketchup!

Enjoy your afternoon,

best regards

Dondo


----------



## galliano




----------



## joecool

Proof positive that Doc Savage is actually a Mickey Mouse watch!


----------



## galliano

On perlon


----------



## taike

joecool said:


> Proof positive that Doc Savage is actually a Mickey Mouse watch!
> View attachment 12475851


Around these parts mickey mouse has connotations of being weak, fake, low quality. This watch is anything but


----------



## mroatman

taike said:


> This watch is anything but


You're right. Flip it over and it is a butt.


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> You're right. Flip it over and it is a butt.


Well that's just peachy


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

You are such a gentleman Mr Roatman.....unfortunately when you flipped the image , I saw something more , how shall I say..More mammary


----------



## mroatman

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I saw something more , how shall I say..More mammary


That's one way to put it 😂


----------



## joecool

Pitty the fool who dares to call da Doc a bum!
He shall feel the wrath of the Doc's south paw!







An be pummeled inta da dirt wit da right paw


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44029005

All the Brits will understand the phrase meat and 2 veg, but this symbol has the meat missing 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Geoff Adams said:


> All the Brits will understand the phrase meat and 2 veg, but this symbol has the meat missing


"Meat and two veg" was one of the first phrases I learned when I moved to the UK for grad school 😂


----------



## Homme

Got the hands straightened up...on braided strap


----------



## Mr Curta

Love it.


----------



## marathonna

Homme said:


> Got the hands straightened up...on braided strap


where did you get the strap..??


----------



## Homme

marathonna said:


> where did you get the strap..??


From Fossil


----------



## DocScotter

Did y'all see this?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vostok-amphibian-1967-bronze-4536569.html


----------



## kurodatsubasa

DocScotter said:


> Did y'all see this?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vostok-amphibian-1967-bronze-4536569.html


I am really tempted to get it, but the price really hurts. However, I have to admit it is still better than ebay and local Russian sale sites price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

I still think Meranom will be selling some more of the bronze models,as and when they are produced.
IMHO, I still think around half are still in production,as I believe Vostok and Meranom were caught off guard by the popularity of this particular piece.


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> I still think Meranom will be selling some more of the bronze models,as and when they are produced.
> IMHO, I still think around half are still in production,as I believe Vostok and Meranom were caught off guard by the popularity of this particular piece.


Well they shouldn't have been due to the popularity of the old reissue....I think it's more likely they are having some production troubles I'm afraid.


----------



## mariomart

I attended my first ever watch-meet today here in Western Australia  and what would be the chances that two bronze 1967 Vostoks were in the mix.

I couldn't miss the opportunity of a photo  Thanks Paul for the invite


----------



## tokareva

The fact that both of you decided to wear this watch,instead of one of the many fine examples both of you must have, seems to say a lot about this watch.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> The fact that both of you decided to wear this watch,instead of one of the many fine examples both of you must have, seems to say a lot about this watch.


I actually asked Paul to pop it on his wrist for the photo, hence the difference in times shown on the dials. There were so many fantastic watches to look at it was a delirious moment


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> I actually asked Paul to pop it on his wrist for the photo, hence the difference in times shown on the dials. There were so many fantastic watches to look at it was a delirious moment


I noticed different times,I just thought he traveled from another time zone ,and for some reason didn't set his watch to the local time.It did seem a little strange that he would travel such a long distance to look at some watches,but you never know how dedicated some people are.


----------



## DocScotter

R'uh R'oh!








_Doc Savage is down! Has John Sunlight finally got the best of him? Will he ever get back to the 86th floor? Will one of his Fabulous Five arrive in time to save him? Keep tuned to this station and find out in the next episode of Doc Savage, Man of Bronze!
_
Seriously, can anyone help? I was adjusting the time on Tuesday morning when the crown just popped off! Normally, this kind of thing would have ruined my day but for some reason I just screwed the crown back on and have been wearing it to work everyday to keep it running. Is this something I should contact Meranom about or can it be repaired at home with a little help from The Fabulous Five?

Despite it all, or because of it, I really love this watch.


----------



## mariomart

DocScotter said:


> R'uh R'oh!
> _Doc Savage is down! Has John Sunlight finally got the best of him? Will he ever get back to the 86th floor? Will one of his Fabulous Five arrive in time to save him? Keep tuned to this station and find out in the next episode of Doc Savage, Man of Bronze!
> _
> Seriously, can anyone help? I was adjusting the time on Tuesday morning when the crown just popped off! Normally, this kind of thing would have ruined my day but for some reason I just screwed the crown back on and have been wearing it to work everyday to keep it running. Is this something I should contact Meranom about or can it be repaired at home with a little help from The Fabulous Five?
> 
> Despite it all, or because of it, I really love this watch.


Not good. I would be on to Meranom immediately and ask them to forward a replacement crown/stem or send the watch back for a service. It should not be happening on a special piece like this, and it also gives Meranom a heads up that it could be an issue that affects some or all the batch.


----------



## DocScotter

mariomart said:


> Not good. I would be on to Meranom immediately and ask them to forward a replacement crown/stem or send the watch back for a service. It should not be happening on a special piece like this, and it also gives Meranom a heads up that it could be an issue that affects some or all the batch.


Thanks for the reply. As luck would have it, I happened to find a Vostok mod video on YouTube and it looks like it's pretty easy to replace the crown/stem on these yourself. I figured from the video that the easiest repair would be a crown/stem replacement. I would prefer that they send me the replacement part so that I could do it myself. I'll drop them an e-mail and see what comes of it.


----------



## joecool

Yep crown/stem replacement part and fitting it yourself would definitely be the best option.
Let's just hope that this is just an isolated case and not a faulty batch!


----------



## DocScotter

joecool said:


> Yep crown/stem replacement part and fitting it yourself would definitely be the best option.
> Let's just hope that this is just an isolated case and not a faulty batch!


E-mail just sent to [email protected]

It will be interesting to see if they can provide the bronze crown/stem replacement part. I've been looking forward to watching this bronze watch develop a patina with use and age, much like myself. I tend to think of myself as somewhat of an isolated case but from a faulty batch, none the less!


----------



## DocScotter

Update: An email from Meranom says that they are sending a new crown.


----------



## mariomart

Someones up to the old "put your 1967 up on auction starting at 99c but put postage at US$900" trick. It seems the current bidders are going to have a little "splainin" to do when this one ends.

Vostok Amphibian 1967 bronze, self-winding. | eBay


----------



## Cafe Latte

mariomart said:


> Someones up to the old "put your 1967 up on auction starting at 99c but put postage at US$900" trick. It seems the current bidders are going to have a little "splainin" to do when this one ends.
> 
> Vostok Amphibian 1967 bronze, self-winding. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12555339


This sort of thing should not be allowed..
Yes I get it that you can charge for packing the item you sell, but for a job that takes 10 minutes that is kind of taking the P
Chris


----------



## joecool

Interesting!.........Meranom no longer showing the 1967 bronze on their site...only the leather straps!


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Interesting!.........Meranom no longer showing the 1967 bronze on their site...only the leather straps!


It could be that the full 200 have been issued. I don't think it will be long before we see the Stainless Steel 1967 details start to emerge.


----------



## Cafe Latte

mariomart said:


> It could be that the full 200 have been issued. I don't think it will be long before we see the Stainless Steel 1967 details start to emerge.


MMM should I or shouldnt I.. 
Chris


----------



## mrwomble

mariomart said:


> It could be that the full 200 have been issued. I don't think it will be long before we see the Stainless Steel 1967 details start to emerge.


About darn time! I'm starting to get the itch...


----------



## kakefe

Mine is still in the service for alignment problem.. already 1,5 months , Meranom told they are waiting info from warranty service.i am a bit regretful to return it about the problem that i could fix.


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## kurodatsubasa

Yeap, Meranom had the last 2 of bronze 1967 in stock last week. I was lucky to contact them just in time and grabbed one for myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_the_engineer

I've had my eye out for the stainless version. Any news?


----------



## JonS1967

DocScotter said:


> Update: An email from Meranom says that they are sending a new crown.


I'm in San Diego and have removed/reinstalled Vostok crowns many times. PM me if you'd like some assistance.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghemml

kakefe said:


> Mine is still in the service for alignment problem.. already 1,5 months , Meranom told they are waiting info from warranty service.i am a bit regretful to return it about the problem that i could fix.
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


I return an Amphibian SE watch for repair last year, took about 3 months to have it serviced. Meranom told me they have to perform inspection and testing before they sent it out, could be the reason why it took that long to return it back to me.


----------



## mariomart

Meranom have just listed a bronze 1967 on their Ebay account for auction, starting at $0.99 with $30.00 EMS delivery.

It's serial number 001 of 200, and I'm pretty sure this one is going to end up with an eye watering final amount.

Vostok Watch Amphibia 1967 196500


----------



## elsoldemayo

Up $51 already!


----------



## kakefe

ghemml said:


> I return an Amphibian SE watch for repair last year, took about 3 months to have it serviced. Meranom told me they have to perform inspection and testing before they sent it out, could be the reason why it took that long to return it back to me.


For an alignment problem no need to test it I guess. Visual inspection is enough.

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## mariomart

elsoldemayo said:


> Up $51 already!


Bidding war has already started and it's still over 9 days until the auction ends. Currently at $306.


----------



## joecool

If any of you other Doc Savage club members are interested 
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-silicon-strap-22mm-brown.html


----------



## joecool

Goddam duplo post....!


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> Bidding war has already started and it's still over 9 days until the auction ends. Currently at $306.


Now $585/delivered and still over 8 days to go. Oh boy...


----------



## Haricosec

This 001 number is a bit odd because the serial is only engraved on the case back. Swap the case back to another 1967 bronze, and the #001 is not #001 longer...


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Haricosec said:


> This 001 number is a bit odd because the serial is only engraved on the case back. Swap the case back to another 1967 bronze, and the #001 is not #001 longer...
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


Not odd at all. Most watches are numbered that way.


----------



## Haricosec

Anyhow, without internal numbering, change the case back, and there is no more precious 001


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> If any of you other Doc Savage club members are interested
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-silicon-strap-22mm-brown.html
> View attachment 12562241
> View attachment 12562243


Thanks Joecool for letting us know ....Just ordered one for my Savage..Now that's 4 different straps for the same watch....Tell me everyone, have any of you out there, a very large amount straps in reserve .
Sometimes I think I am a strap collector(Hoarder) rather than watches.


----------



## kakefe

my bronze 1967 is back in town.. misaligned hands are fixed... 









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## joecool

mroatman said:


> Now $585/delivered and still over 8 days to go. Oh boy...


$800 dollars now........WTF!!!!


----------



## RBLAINE

joecool said:


> mroatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now $585/delivered and still over 8 days to go. Oh boy...
> 
> 
> 
> $800 dollars now........WTF!!!!
Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## isti

ghemml said:


> I return an Amphibian SE watch for repair last year, took about 3 months to have it serviced. Meranom told me they have to perform inspection and testing before they sent it out, could be the reason why it took that long to return it back to me.


I also had a couple of problems with my 150SE (dirt under the glass, misaligned hands, running at +80 sec/day etc.).
Every body would be happier if Meranom performed a basic inspection *before* sending out the products. 
3 months waiting time is ridiculous! I'm glad I had mine fixed with a local watchmaker at my expense instead of sending it back.


----------



## mroatman

joecool said:


> $800 dollars now........WTF!!!!


Well, since $565, the top bidder is a someone with two (2) total feedbacks on eBay. So I wouldn't be too surprised if the deal falls through.

https://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/112591704064?item=112591704064&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565

Bidding Details


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Well, since $565, the top bidder is a someone with two (2) total feedbacks on eBay. So I wouldn't be too surprised if the deal falls through.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/112591704064?item=112591704064&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565
> 
> Bidding Details


It looks like either Meranom banned the low feedback bidder or the bidder cancelled their bid, as the bid is now at *$787.00*


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> It looks like either Meranom banned the low feedback bidder or the bidder cancelled their bid, as the bid is now at *$787.00*


Now $810, and the bids look legit: https://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/112591704064?item=112591704064&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565

Four hours to go...


----------



## oldfox

Wow... Just... Wow...


----------



## mariomart

oldfox said:


> Wow... Just... Wow...


I agree ...

The upside of seeing where this ends up is that in my mind it sort of sets the current ceiling of where these bronze 1967's are at. A good investment considering only 6 months ago they retailed for US$385


----------



## joecool

With a new set of Meranom shoes....albeit with a joe cool bielzebub toasted clasp 
Wierd but welcome side effect of the toasting process is the blue amphibia logo


----------



## taike

joecool said:


> With a new set of Meranom shoes....albeit with a joe cool bielzebub toasted clasp
> Wierd but welcome side effect of the toasting process is the blue amphibia logo


Makes it look like real chloride patina!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Looks great comrade!


----------



## joecool

Meranom selling 199 of 200
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Watch-Amphibia-1967-196500/122767679281?hash=item1c95861f31%3Ag%3AhkcAAOSwjGpZ15Cc&_trkparms=pageci%253A26a3208e-ba59-11e7-826b-74dbd18077d3%257Cparentrq%253A591076b015f0aa47f365583bfffd2e1a%257Ciid%253A1


----------



## mariomart

Bidding on 119 of 200 is currently @ $680.00, but the bidder is another 0 feedback new Ebay member. I can see Meranom bumping this bidder off the list.


----------



## mariomart

Auction just ended with no last minute bidders for US$680.00 . The winner was a 0 feedback new Ebay member. Hopefully the buyer holds up their end.


----------



## mariomart

Looks like the 0 feedback buyer of "199 of 200" failed to finalise the transaction as it's been relisted :-(

I know the feeling as I've had it happen to me a couple of times, so now I just delete any bidders with 0 feedback

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vostok-Watch-Amphibia-1967-196500/122807032194


----------



## Aeterno

Wishing next bump of this thread is about stainless steel version of 50th...


----------



## tokareva

I started having some trouble with mine a few weeks ago,it would stop running,usually overnight. One time I didn't think it was going to start again,I took it off then later it had started to run on its own again.

This time I can't seem to get it going for more than about 5 seconds. I think there may be some bronze fragments inside the movement like Mario experienced. I say that because it always ran fast until it stopped the first time,then it seemed the be more accurate when it was running.

What is the best way to send it back for repair?
How much should I insure it for?
Thank you.


----------



## joecool

If I were you mate,I would remove the caseback to see if there is anything obvious interfering with the movement and if not try and get your watch looked at by a local watchguy.
Sending back to Russia would be my last option....as the turnaround and repair will take a lot of time.



tokareva said:


> I started having some trouble with mine a few weeks ago,it would stop running,usually overnight. One time I didn't think it was going to start again,I took it off then later it had started to run on its own again.
> 
> This time I can't seem to get it going for more than about 5 seconds. I think there may be some bronze fragments inside the movement like Mario experienced. I say that because it always ran fast until it stopped the first time,then it seemed the be more accurate when it was running.
> 
> What is the best way to send it back for repair?
> How much should I insure it for?
> Thank you.


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> If I were you mate,I would remove the caseback to see if there is anything obvious interfering with the movement and if not try and get your watch looked at by a local watchguy.
> Sending back to Russia would be my last option....as the turnaround and repair will take a lot of time.
> 
> 
> 
> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started having some trouble with mine a few weeks ago,it would stop running,usually overnight. One time I didn't think it was going to start again,I took it off then later it had started to run on its own again.
> 
> This time I can't seem to get it going for more than about 5 seconds. I think there may be some bronze fragments inside the movement like Mario experienced. I say that because it always ran fast until it stopped the first time,then it seemed the be more accurate when it was running.
> 
> What is the best way to send it back for repair?
> How much should I insure it for?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like good advice comrade.I did look inside, but can't see anything.I wouldn't mind the wait sending it back,but am concerned that it might get lost or stolen.However I am hesitant to trust it with anyone other than Meranom.
Click to expand...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Unless it happens very quickly the steel version will be a 51st anniversary watch.


----------



## detroie

On the russian watch forum there will be "reincarnation" of the project which is dedicated to 100th anniversary of the russian tank forces and the actual anniversary was at 2014.


----------



## mariomart

elsoldemayo said:


> Unless it happens very quickly the steel version will be a 51st anniversary watch.


I emailed Meranom the other day about this and was advised that "sorry, this project be available in next year"


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> I emailed Meranom the other day about this and was advised that "sorry, this project be available in next year"


Thanks for letting us know Mario,I was looking forward to the stainless version, but can't really afford it now anyhow.


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> I emailed Meranom the other day about this and was advised that "sorry, this project be available in next year"


Well it just makes Doc Savage all the more special as it's the one and only true 50th anniversary model....woohoo!


----------



## drbobguy

So I have been wearing mine very frequently since purchasing in August. One of my favorite watches now in my 40+ Russian/Soviet collection.

Like others are experiencing, mine has recently been running eratically and stopping for long periods of time. It's not systematic and not predictable. Most days it runs fine, but occasionally I'll notice it has lost 30 min or an hour or has just stopped altogether (a few taps gets it running again).

I will be sending to Meranom to see what they can do.


----------



## tokareva

drbobguy said:


> So I have been wearing mine very frequently since purchasing in August. One of my favorite watches now in my 40+ Russian/Soviet collection.
> 
> Like others are experiencing, mine has recently been running eratically and stopping for long periods of time. It's not systematic and not predictable. Most days it runs fine, but occasionally I'll notice it has lost 30 min or an hour or has just stopped altogether (a few taps gets it running again).
> 
> I will be sending to Meranom to see what they can do.


I'll probably have to send mine back too,I don't know where to get it fixed,and it would probably cost a lot anyhow. How will you ship yours back?Does UPS deliver to Russia?


----------



## drbobguy

tokareva said:


> I'll probably have to send mine back too,I don't know where to get it fixed,and it would probably cost a lot anyhow. How will you ship yours back?Does UPS deliver to Russia?


Well luckily I live in Moscow, so easier for me. I'd suggest registered post for international shipping. Slow, but cheap and reliable.


----------



## tokareva

I wonder if I could just buy a replacement movement and change it out myself.I would have to practice removing and reinstalling the hands on a regular amphibia first of course.Or remove the movement and send just it for repair, I hate to send the whole watch back,with it being so special and presumably non replaceable. Does that sound like a crazy idea?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

tokareva said:


> I wonder if I could just buy a replacement movement and change it out myself.I would have to practice removing and reinstalling the hands on a regular amphibia first of course.Or remove the movement and send just it for repair, I hate to send the whole watch back,with it being so special and presumably non replaceable. Does that sound like a crazy idea?


Not at all! As you said, practice hands removal/reinstall.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## milligan

There are plenty of bronze bezels on EBay. However I couldn’t find any Bronze cases or crowns. Is there any place I can purchase a bronze case or crown ? 

I didn’t see them on Meranom


----------



## drbobguy

tokareva said:


> I wonder if I could just buy a replacement movement and change it out myself.I would have to practice removing and reinstalling the hands on a regular amphibia first of course.Or remove the movement and send just it for repair, I hate to send the whole watch back,with it being so special and presumably non replaceable. Does that sound like a crazy idea?


If you don't have practice doing this, I would highly recommend against it. It would first of all void your warranty. In addition, I have made some attempts at swapping movements/dials. Some were successful, some were not. It's very easy to damage the hands/dial permanently, and at that point your watch will be ruined as I doubt you will ever be able to source spare parts for this watch. Best to just have the patience and send it back to Meranom. Ship registered+insured post and it will be safe.


----------



## tokareva

I told Dmitry about my idea and he did not recommend I try to take it out and reinstall it myself. However I did get it running again by slapping it some more. Another concern is does it need to be completely stopped before I send it back? I'm afraid it will be running when Meranom gets it and they will look at it but just send it back. I mean if it's still running how can they fix it?


----------



## joecool

Comrade tokareva,if you do send it back to mother Russia and Meranom,I'm sure he will have a good looksee and rectify the problem...no worries!
Alternatively are you sure there are no local watch guys that you could get to have a look at the movement first?......or even one of the guys on the forum that are close to your location.


----------



## joecool

Daym douplo post.....grrrr


----------



## Aeterno

@tokareva It sounds like the movement has some dirt in it and a full service is required i.e. movement stripped down, cleaned and put together again. It is still under warranty with Meranom so it would be best to let them deal with the matter. It would not be under warranty with another watchmaker they would charge £100-200 for a service. But it may be something else other than dirt like a damaged pivot or balance needs to be re-poised there could be a dozen different things wrong based on the description.


----------



## Aeterno

WTB 1967 stainless steel version... c'mon Meranom!


----------



## detroie

Aeterno said:


> WTB 1967 stainless steel version... c'mon Meranom!


it will be a factory version, not from meranom.


----------



## Bostok

detroie said:


> it will be a factory version, not from meranom.


? Already confirmed by meranom (reading this topic, so please, free to intervene...) at least a few times, any more details on this if it's a fact/change ?


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Comrade tokareva,if you do send it back to mother Russia and Meranom,I'm sure he will have a good looksee and rectify the problem...no worries!
> Alternatively are you sure there are no local watch guys that you could get to have a look at the movement first?......or even one of the guys on the forum that are close to your location.


Comrade joecool,the only watch repair I would trust is the fellow in North Carolina that recently repaired someone's Amphibia.

https://www.specialtywatchrepair.com

However I would still have to ship it ,but at least it wouldn't be all the way to Russia. I think I'll just insure it for $500 and send it to Meranom.If it doesn't make it back that's Meranoms responsibility to compensate me isn't it?


----------



## joecool

I suppose that would be your best option then mate.I just hope the turnaround ain't gonna be too long and you get your doc back ASAP


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> ... I think I'll just insure it for $500 and send it to Meranom.If it doesn't make it back that's Meranoms responsibility to compensate me isn't it?


sender's responsibility to file insurance claim


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> sender's responsibility to file insurance claim


I don't understand ,taike are you saying that after Meranom receives it then sends it back if something happens to the watch Meranom is not responsible?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I don't understand ,taike are you saying that after Meranom receives it then sends it back if something happens to the watch Meranom is not responsible?


your insurance covers you until it gets to meranom. after that it's on him. with LE still a risk, as it has more value to you than original price.


----------



## meranom

tokareva said:


> I told Dmitry about my idea and he did not recommend I try to take it out and reinstall it myself. However I did get it running again by slapping it some more. Another concern is does it need to be completely stopped before I send it back? I'm afraid it will be running when Meranom gets it and they will look at it but just send it back. I mean if it's still running how can they fix it?


If you can change movement, we can sell movement with right pins for this watch. write to PM or better to email.


----------



## detroie

I can't speak for meranom 

However there is two "anniversary" model nowadays.








Steel version was sold from resellers including Meranom.

Second, which from bronze, as far as i know was sold only by Meranom.

And as many people discussed at the russian watch forum, at 2018 there will be a new "anniversary" edition from the factory, and it might be sold by resellers.


----------



## Bostok

detroie said:


> I can't speak for meranom
> 
> However there is two "anniversary" model nowadays.
> 
> Steel version was sold from resellers including Meranom.
> 
> Second, which from bronze, as far as i know was sold only by Meranom.
> 
> And as many people discussed at the russian watch forum, at 2018 there will be a new "anniversary" edition from the factory, and it might be sold by resellers.


I don't speak for meranom either but I think your information to be non reliable and therefore your intervention misguiding. These are the three modern 1967 Amphibias sold until now (the first two a lot of time ago  ) by Meranom:

https://meranom.com/en/archive/amfibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190465.html

https://meranom.com/en/archive/amfibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190476.html

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html

Another steel version is due this year (initially planned end 2017) and in absence of other objective facts I don't see any reason to doubt the source, as it was already confirmed a few times.


----------



## detroie

i missed one with rubber strap)


----------



## thewatchadude

I think it's a fait point to highlight that the bronze version was sold only by meranom. I haven't check that but if confirmed this could indicate it's not a factory version. Might be obvious to everyone but I just realized it.
So the "real" 50th anniversary watch (that issued in the right year) would not be a real factoy watch and the real factory 50th anniversary watch if produced in 2018 would not be a real anniversary watch.
Oh, those Russians... as Frank Farian used to say.


----------



## tokareva

meranom said:


> If you can change movement, we can sell movement with right pins for this watch. write to PM or better to email.


Thank you comrade Dmitry, e mail sent on store website.


----------



## Yarbles

Still sore I missed out on the bronze ...kept getting released in the middle of the night etc. ....and some folks loaded up with multiples if I recall...


----------



## tokareva

Yarbles said:


> Still sore I missed out on the bronze ...kept getting released in the middle of the night etc. ....and some folks loaded up with multiples if I recall...


That is unfortunate, especially if the only reason was to resell. Hopefully there will be plenty of the stainless version,it does sound that way.


----------



## detroie

Yarbles said:


> Still sore I missed out on the bronze ...kept getting released in the middle of the night etc. ....and some folks loaded up with multiples if I recall...


I can tell you that even at the day time there was a problem to buy this watch, payment by debet cart was not possible)
Only bank transfer or PayPal.


----------



## joecool

Yarbles said:


> Still sore I missed out on the bronze ...kept getting released in the middle of the night etc. ....and some folks loaded up with multiples if I recall...


Yep,bit of a shame that some guys bought multiples of the bronze .
I had the opportunity to purchase another...even had it In my basket ready to buy.....but that was only to see if it was still available.
Then I used this forum to let you guy's know some were still up for grabs (I think comrade Mariomart nabbed one then.I seem to remember it was on a Sunday around midday UK time!
I think it is Ok to to buy a couple of the same model....if you are doing so to keep one for mint an wear the other.
But poor show if you buy multiples to profiteer...shame on those who do!


----------



## tokareva

I almost considered getting another one to keep new,but no way I could afford it, and would have felt slightly guilty for keeping someone who wanted one from getting it.


----------



## ghemml

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-rare-...978451?hash=item2a9c8af393:g:ivYAAOSwWLBaJCdj

For those who still wants to get a chance to own this watch


----------



## Aeterno

ghemml said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-rare-...978451?hash=item2a9c8af393:g:ivYAAOSwWLBaJCdj
> 
> For those who still wants to get a chance to own this watch


It sold for £513 GBP :-o


----------



## Aeterno

Aeterno said:


> It sold for £513 GBP :-o


Another: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222620155509

Going for £900 GBP buy-it-now no bids or offers :-o


----------



## tokareva

Edit:
Two posts just disappeared, but I think I know what happened. Thought I was going crazy for a minute. :-s......:-d


----------



## galliano




----------



## joecool

galliano said:


>


Awesome greatness
Edit: and awesome weirdness how the photo at the top of the massive bronze pinecone I posted managed to attach itself to comrade Galliano's photo's


----------



## DocScotter

Y'all,

I recently ordered a Vintage Khaki MN Strap with the military issue number option for my 50th Anniversary Vostok Amphibia from Erika's Originals. You get order up to 8 custom numbers (no letters) if you want so I requested: "19672017". While working on the order she sent me an e-mail asking if I would prefer "1967-2017"? Yes, please!

This arrived a few days ago and I've just been too busy to post. I did order the bronze hardware and the whole package looks and wears better than the originally supplied Vostok strap (which is surprisingly nice, though).








Here it is on the wrist.








I realize that in this last photo it appears to be a little tight. The strap is adjustable and I've since loosened it up.


----------



## thewatchadude

This looks great. I was tempted to order one also (maybe the yellow-strip one if still available) but have doubt on whether this strap can be used underwater. I feel like the buckle system is not secured, nor is the tightening buckle. Do you confirm?


----------



## DocScotter

thewatchadude said:


> This looks great. I was tempted to order one also (maybe the yellow-strip one if still available) but have doubt on whether this strap can be used underwater. I feel like the buckle system is not secured, nor is the tightening buckle. Do you confirm?


I can confirm that if I were to go diving I would probably wear a dive computer. The MN Strap by Erika's original is made from nylon and rubber, has a bit of a stretch to it, is very secure, and would likely handle water just fine. It's super comfortable and makes Doc Savage look even more bada$$. If someone were to put a gun to my head (as people are wont to do here in Los Estados Unidos) forcing me to wear one of my watches to go diving, I'd probably choose my Oris Diver Sixty-Five but I think it would be just fine on an MN Strap.


----------



## thewatchadude

Yep I dive with a dive computer. However I have to switch it on everytime I want to know what time it is so I also wear a watch on the boat. Plus (and probably above all) I like the vintage aspect of wearing a dive watch on my diving suit...
The problem for me with the MN strap is that the buckles look like they could unlock somewhat easily in case of friction against the suit or other equipment parts. I'll probably get a lookalike NATO--less stylish but more reassuring. And actually it's not to use with a Vostok bronzo, I just took the opportunity of you mentioning Erika's straps--thanks for that.


----------



## DocScotter

Doc Savage dressed in military khaki.


----------



## joecool

DocScotter said:


> Doc Savage dressed in military khaki.
> View attachment 12905817


Man that looks smooth!


----------



## marathonna

Meranom is selling them on Ebay now..
More money..

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/123020836142?clk_rvr_id=1470933641719


----------



## marathonna

oops dubble posting..


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Well well well...









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## tokareva

Its nice, I wonder if they will have more colors, but I do like the green.


----------



## mrwomble

Finally! But they better have other colours.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

I don't need it....right? I passed on my green Neptune SE and my vintage green Neptune sadly doesn't get enough wear, but the lighting on that sunburst dial is hitting the sweet spot. I still don't greatly care about this decade's plain 1967 styling though, not to mention the size.


----------



## joecool

Arizone said:


> I don't need it....right? I passed on my green Neptune SE and my vintage green Neptune sadly doesn't get enough wear, but the lighting on that sunburst dial is hitting the sweet spot. I still don't greatly care about this decade's plain 1967 styling though, not to mention the size.


I was a bit unsure of the styling of the new 1967 style logo as well but the sandwich dial more than makes up for it,that sunburst dial sure looks nice and the bracelet!......resistance is futile.


----------



## andrewm7

Steel case looks good &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## joecool

According to Meranom facebook replies,will be available mid may and a blue dial version will be available as well


----------



## Danilao

joecool said:


> ......resistance is futile.


I agree :-/


----------



## elsoldemayo

joecool said:


> According to Meranom facebook replies,will be available mid may and a blue dial version will be available as well


I can stop hitting F5 on the Meranom site for a few weeks then.


----------



## joecool

elsoldemayo said:


> I can stop hitting F5 on the Meranom site for a few weeks then.


Well if I were you,and you are interested in this model,I would continue to keep checking Meranoms site.....just in case!!


----------



## tokareva

Any word on glass type or price? Are these going to be limited or produced as needed for a certain time? I just realized it has the sandwich dial with the new logo, looks great!


----------



## joecool

elsoldemayo said:


> I can stop hitting F5 on the Meranom site for a few weeks then.


Well if I were you,and you are interested in this model,I would continue to keep checking Meranoms site.....just in case!!


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> Any word on glass type or price? Are these going to be limited or produced as needed for a certain time? I just realized it has the sandwich dial with the new logo, looks great!


Did you see the bronze model? I'm sure it will be the same properties but in steel, also limited.


----------



## cuthbert

jose-CostaRica said:


> Well well well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Finally...but not available before May.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Wonder will that be the bracelet it comes with. It looks good!!


----------



## gak

elsoldemayo said:


> I can stop hitting F5 on the Meranom site for a few weeks then.


Continue F5 and PM me as soon as u see them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Blue one will look good, I will pick that one up. So this will have sandwich dial too? How much will these go for? Not sure if these were on sale before other than the sweet bronze one i just found about. Btw the bronze one just sold on eBay for $580


----------



## Arizone

From the comments section: Green and blue, no black. 500 pieces. Price not determined (but I would hope significantly less than bronze). More bronze at the end of the year "at best"...


----------



## joecool

Also they are now fitted with AR coated domed sapphire crystal


----------



## marathonna

joecool said:


> Also they are now fitted with AR coated domed saphire crystal


wow..lets wait how much Meranom is asking for this watch..


----------



## marathonna

joecool said:


> Also they are now fitted with AR coated domed saphire crystal


wow..lets wait how much Meranom is asking for this watch..


----------



## mrwomble

How much did the bronze one go for initially?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

mrwomble said:


> How much did the bronze one go for initially?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43538585


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> Also they are now fitted with AR coated domed sapphire crystal


The bronze one doesn't have it?

However I asked the question on FB.


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> The bronze one doesn't have it?
> 
> However I asked the question on FB.


Nope! The original bronze is fitted with a flat crystal,I hope the new domed crystal fairs a bit better than the one used a few years back!


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> Nope! The original bronze is fitted with a flat crystal,I hope the new domed crystal fairs a bit better than the one used a few years back!


That watch must fall in my hands.


----------



## mrwomble

taike said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43538585


Ah, didn't realise it was buried back in this thread, thanks. There was talk of the steel being cheaper than the bronze - I sure hope so!


----------



## elsoldemayo

I'd be shocked if it wasn't close to the price of the Bronze one, say $350. Meranom knows they will sell even if the price is $385 again.


----------

